# Low Carb/Keto Recipe Thread



## Mike CHS

I have been experimenting with low carb recipes and posting them in our journal but it was suggested I start a stand-alone thread for them which I think is a good idea and a better way to share.  If anyone has any that they would like to share please feel free to add them here.

Low Carb Crepes
Ingredients:
1 tsp vanilla
4 eggs
4 oz cream cheese or cottage cheese.
1/8th cup butter
Sweetener (we used 1 tsp of Splenda

Directions:

Blend all ingredients (we use a hand blender)
Pre-heat small 6” skillet lightly oiled with olive oil or coconut oil
Pour ¼ of the mix into the skillet over medium heat and cover with a lid
Leave for 60-90 second, turn over and leave for another 60-90 seconds.


Filling: we used a sugar free cherry pie filling mixed with some cottage cheese

Approximately 4 grams of carbs


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Woo Hoo!  Thanks for this!

Here's one:

*KETO COCONUT PANCAKES*

¼ cup butter, melted

¼ heavy cream

1 packet stevia (or 2 tsp erythritol)

¼ tsp salt

3 eggs

1/2 tsp vanilla

¼ cup coconut flour

½ tsp baking powder


Makes 7 pancakes. Each pancake:74 cal, 2.2g protein 1.6g carbs, .8 fiber, 6.5g fat

Mix 1st 6 ingredients, then add flour and baking powder until no lumps remain.

Pour 1/4 cup per pancake. Cook about 1 minute on each side until bubbles start to rise and edges are lightly browned.


----------



## Mike CHS

*Low Carb Gumbo Recipe*

Yield: 7 cups, approximately
Carbs 8 grams for 1 cup without the diced tomatoes and 12 grams with them.
We only use our own processed tomatoes (so no sugar or salt) but most commercial items will have some sugar.

Ingredients

1/4 cup olive oil
1 cup chopped, raw, yellow onions
1 cup chopped celery
1 cup chopped green bell peppers
4 cups okra (fresh or frozen)
1 (11 oz.) smoked andouille sausage, sliced
1 lb. shrimp (I used frozen, uncooked which I thawed at home)
1 tbsp. low carb Creole seasoning (or more to taste)
2 tsp. File powder (optional)
2 large bay leaves
3 cups chicken broth, no sugar added
16 ounce can of diced tomatoes (optional)
Instructions

In a medium to large soup pot, use 1 tbsp of the oil (premeasure the 1/2 cup and just use a little from that) to saute the onion, celery and bell peppers until the onions are translucent.
Add the sausage and shrimp and saute for about 2 more minutes.
Stir in the file powder, then add the bay leaves, chicken broth remainder of oil and creole seasoning.
Bring to a boil and reduce to a simmer.
Cook for about 10-15 minutes, or until the broth has reduced enough to become slightly thickened from the file powder
Cool and serve.
Note: Cooking okra at a higher temperature helps to reduce the 'slime' factor is that is an issue and the tomatoes also reduce it.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

I'll be making these tonight so I can start Monday on a sweet note. 

Keto Low Carb Paleo Blueberry Muffins Recipe with Almond Flour


2 1/2 cup Blanched almond flour
1/2 cup Erythritol (or any granulated sweetener)
1 1/2 tsp Gluten-free baking powder
1/4 tsp Sea salt (optional, but recommended)
1/3 cup Coconut oil (measured solid, then melted; can also use butter)
1/3 cup Unsweetened almond milk
3 large Eggs
1/2 tsp Vanilla extract
3/4 cup Blueberries

Preheat the oven to 350 degrees F (177 degrees C). Line a muffin pan with 12 silicone or parchment paper muffin liners.


In a large bowl, stir together the almond flour, erythritol, baking powder and sea salt.


Mix in the melted coconut oil, almond milk, eggs, and vanilla extract. Fold in the blueberries.
Distribute the batter evenly among the muffin cups. Bake for about 20 minutes, until the top is golden and an inserted toothpick comes out clean.
Nutrition Facts

Calories 217
Fat 19g
Protein 7g
Total Carbs 6g
Net Carbs 3g
Fiber 3g
Sugar 2g


----------



## Mike CHS

I'm making a file out of all of these.


----------



## Devonviolet

These all look really good. However, I can’t eat any sugar alcohols (white artificial sweeteners, including mannitol, erythritol, nurti-sweet, splenda, aesulfame potassium  [nasty stuff], and Stevia in the Raw). The only low calorie sweetener I can have is the REAL stevia, made from actual stevia leaves.

I generally don’t eat sweets. Only the occasional bite or two off DHs plate. I would much rather have SALT any day!!!    Well, that and a good sourdough bread with real butter!!!


----------



## Mike CHS

We had a couple of stevia plants in South Carolina and sure miss them here.


----------



## Devonviolet

Last summer I had some stevia plants, and made stevia drops by steeping dried stevia in water and straining. It doesn’t take much to give a slight sweetness to food and drinks.

I bought some stevia seeds and plan to start lots of seedlings, to grow in my garrden.  I also want to sell stevia plants at farmer’s market.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

I have two planters outside my front door with stevia plants in them.  Even when /if they freeze back they always resurrect themselves in the spring.  If I can get some to root I'd be glad to send you some @Mike CHS.  They're pretty straggly right now so it might be spring before it would be safe to mail them - but keep it in mind and if you want some I'll ship them your way.


----------



## Mike CHS

frustratedearthmother said:


> I have two planters outside my front door with stevia plants in them.  Even when /if they freeze back they always resurrect themselves in the spring.  If I can get some to root I'd be glad to send you some @Mike CHS.  They're pretty straggly right now so it might be spring before it would be safe to mail them - but keep it in mind and if you want some I'll ship them your way.



I will take you up on that.  We saved seed from our plants for years but after starting in Tennessee that kind of fell on the back burner.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Great!  I'll try to get some rooted and watch the weather for a good shipping window.  I'll let you know when (if) I'm successful and get your address then.


----------



## Baymule

These all look good!


----------



## Latestarter




----------



## SonRise Acres

Thank you for these. I have lost 50lbs (at a healthy weight for the first time in 10 years) and did so when I learned that the icky feeling in my stomach ONLY came when I ate breads, sugars, and other simple carbs. I can do veggie carbs without issue. I don’t count carbs but naturally just do without them unless I want to bloat and feel sick for hours after a meal. Took me over a decade to put that feeling with the foods I was eating and now I feel so much better. 

I can’t wait to try some of these recipes.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Congrats @SonRise Acres!


----------



## SonRise Acres

frustratedearthmother said:


> Congrats @SonRise Acres!



Thank you! It hasn’t been easy. Food was also a comfort item for me and we have had many stressful years with kids who have medical issues and special needs. But after a huge event happened to me recently I decided it was time to get healthy. Sure is a lot easier to chase down a goat or squat to help deliver a kid without that extra weight.


----------



## Mike CHS

Let me add my Congratulations @SonRise Acres.

I think @frustratedearthmother probably has more recipes than I do so there won't be a bunch added unless more people add them.  I'm only adding recipes that I have personally tried rather than cut and past off of the web.  I'll add a couple more that we tried and posted in our journal.


----------



## SonRise Acres

Mike CHS said:


> Let me add my Congratulations @SonRise Acres.
> 
> I think @frustratedearthmother probably has more recipes than I do so there won't be a bunch added unless more people add them.  I'm only adding recipes that I have personally tried rather than cut and past off of the web.  I'll add a couple more that we tried and posted in our journal.



I prefer tried and true. You can post anything on a blog or website and call it tasty. I like when I get personal recommendations.


----------



## Mike CHS

This recipe is good with about any kind of fish and also works for sauteed shrimp

*Blackened Catfish*

Ingredients

4 Catfish Fillets
1 Tablespoon Olive Oil
4 Sprays of Light Butter Spray
Juice of Half a Lemon
*Homemade Blackening Seasoning*


(Substitute 2 1/2 Tablespoons Blackening Seasoning if store bought)-
½ Teaspoon Smoked Paprika (substitute for regular paprika if you do not have smoked paprika)
1 Teaspoon Garlic Powder
1 Teaspoon Onion Powder
½ Teaspoon Dried Thyme
½ Teaspoon Ground Black Pepper
¼ Teaspoon Ground White Pepper
½ Teaspoon Cayenne Pepper (Use ¼ teaspoon to make less spicy)
1 Teaspoon Dried Cumin
½ Teaspoon Dried Oregano
1 Teaspoon Salt
½ Teaspoon Cajun Seasoning (Omit for less spicy)

Instructions

Combine all spices for blackening season. Rub spice mix into each side of catfish filet.
Preheat oven to 350 degrees.
Add 1 tablespoon olive oil to a cast iron skillet and heat skillet on medium-high heat.
Cook each side of seasoned catfish in the skillet for 2 minutes on each side.
Spray baking dish with non-fat cooking spray and transfer the catfish to a baking dish. Spray each side of the catfish with light butter spray.
Bake for 12 to 15 minutes.
Spritz catfish with fresh lemon juice.
Notes
Nutrition is based on the NEW Weight Watchers Freestyle Program guidelines. Nutrition calculated using Weight Watchers calculator.

*NUTRITION:* Serves 4, 1 Fillet Per Serving- (1 SmartPoint Per Serving) CALORIES: 30 FAT: 3.4 SATURATED FAT: 0 CARBS: 0 FIBER: 0 SUGARS: 0 PROTEIN: 0

*Zesty Oven Catfish*
Ingredients

1 teaspoon olive oil
1 teaspoon lemon juice
2 catfish fillets (6 ounces each)
1-1/2 teaspoons paprika
1/2 teaspoon dried tarragon
1/2 teaspoon dried basil
1/2 teaspoon pepper
1/4 teaspoon salt
1/8 teaspoon cayenne pepper
Directions

Combine oil and lemon juice; brush over both sides of fillets. Combine the remaining ingredients; rub over both sides of fillets. Place in an ungreased 15x10x1-in. baking pan.
Bake, uncovered, at 350° for 10-15 minutes or until fish flakes easily with a fork.
Nutrition Facts

1 each: 259 calories, 16g fat (3g saturated fat), 80mg cholesterol, 386mg sodium, 2g carbohydrate (0 sugars, 1g fiber), 27g protein.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

I tried the recipe for the blueberry muffins that I posted last night.  They are really tasty.  However, I changed a few things.  First - I cooked them in a loaf pan instead of muffin cups - feeling a bit lazy.  They required more time in the oven.  Also used half/half instead of almond milk because that's what I had on hand.  

I will definitely make them again.


----------



## Mike CHS

*Balsamic Beef Pot Roast*
This pot roast recipe can be made on the stove, in the slow cooker, or even in your Instant Pot. We have used beef but use it more for a lamb or mutton roast which also tastes great.  The gravy it makes would probably be awesome over mashed potatoes but that takes the carbs out of the ball park.  Besides, the cauliflower is better tasting. 

Ingredients

One boneless chuck roast, approximately 3 lbs.
1 Tbsp kosher salt
1 tsp black ground pepper
1 tsp garlic powder or crushed garlic
1/4 cup of balsamic vinegar
2 cups water (one cup of water if using an Instant Pot)
1 beef boulion cube crushed and add to water
1 large onion, chopped
1/4 tsp xanthan gum or add corn starch to a bit of water instead.
Fresh parsley, chopped to garnish
Instructions

Season the Chuck roast with salt, pepper, and garlic powder on both sides.
In a large heavy bottomed pan sear both sides of the roast until browned. Deglaze the pan with the balsamic vinegar and cook for one minute.
Add the water (and boullion and onion to the pan. Bring to a boil.
Cover and simmer on low for 3 to 4 hours.
Carefully remove the meat from the pan to a large bowl. Break carefully into chunks and remove any large pieces of fat or other refuse.
Whisk the corn starch in a small bit of water and add to the broth and then add the meat back to the pan.
Serve over Cheesy Cauliflower Puree (recipe below), garnished with lots of fresh chopped parsley.
To make in the Instant Pot

Cut your chuck roast in half so you have two pieces. Season the roast with the salt, pepper, and garlic powder on all sides. Using the saute feature on the instant pot, brown the roast pieces on both sides.
Add 1/4 cup of balsamic vinegar, 1 cup water, and 1/2 cup onion to the meat. Cover and seal, then using the manual button set the timer for 40 minutes. When the timer runs out, release the pressure by moving the lever to the “venting” setting. Once all the pressure is released, uncover the pot.
Carefully remove the meat from the pan to a large bowl. Break carefully into chunks and remove any lare pieces of fat or other refuse.
Use the saute function to bring the remaining liquid to a boil in the pot, and simmer for 10 minutes to reduce.
Whisk the corn starch in a bit of water and add to the liquid in the pot, then add the meat back to the pan and stir gently.
Turn off the heat and serve hot over cauliflower puree, garnished with lots of fresh chopped parsley.
Nutrition

*Serving Size:* 3/4 cup meat with sauce
*Calories:* 393
*Fat:* 28g
*Carbohydrates:* 3g net
*Protein:* 30g
*Cheesy Cauliflower Puree (Low Carb)*

*Yield:* 2 cups
Ingredients

1 head of cauliflower
2 Tbsp heavy cream
1 Tbsp butter
2 ounces of sharp cheese (we use cheddar or havarti normally)
salt and pepper to taste
Instructions

Clean and trim the cauliflower, breaking it into medium sized pieces.
Place in a microwave safe bowl with 2 Tbsp of cream and 1 Tbsp of butter.
Microwave, uncovered, on high for six minutes. Or cook in a steamer for 20 minutes.
Stir to coat cauliflower with cream/butter mixture. Microwave for another six minutes on high.
Remove from the microwave and put into a high speed blender or food processor along with the cheese. Puree until smooth. (Mike's note: We just used a manual potato masher and it was excellent although not as smooth as the blender makes it.)
Season with salt and pepper to taste. You can adjust the cream and butter to your preference.
Nutrition

*Serving Size:* 1/2 cup
*Calories:* 148
*Fat:* 11g
*Carbohydrates:* 4g
*Protein:* 6g


----------



## frustratedearthmother

One of my quick go-to meals after work is  Garlic Shrimp and Sautéed Vegetable  dish.  Mostly made in one pan so it's fairly quick and easy.  I start by sautéing some onions and multi-colored mini sweet peppers.  When those get soft I'll add some fresh sliced garlic and  sliced mushrooms and then peeled and deveined shrimp.    If the shrimp are large I may cut them into  bite size pieces.  When all of that is cooked I will add some white wine (or chicken broth), butter and cream to make a nice sauce.  We've had it over riced cauliflower, zoodles or some of the carb free noodle substitutes. (Miracle noodles)

If using a noodle substitute be sure to drain and rinse very well.  I usually heat them in a pan with butter and garlic if I'm using them in a garlic-y recipe. 

Depending on what I've got on hand I have used various veggies in the recipe.  Sugar snap peas are delish, thinly sliced squash and/or zucchini.  Use your imagination!

Sorry - I don't have nutritional info.


----------



## Mike CHS

The majority of my recipes don't have nutritional info either and we aren't publishing   but I was curious so looked up a couple of items. They all have carbs but nothing like the starchy foods.

Carbs
1 cup Cauliflower - 5g total with 3 of those being fiber
3 ounces shrimp - 0.8 carbsM
1 cup snow peas - 10g 
4 ounces zucchini - 4g net with 1g fiber
1 clove garlic - 1g


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Thanks Mike!  We generally stick with the garlic, peppers, onions and mushrooms - but the others are nice additions.  Quantity counts so we're a bit stingy with the higher carb options.


----------



## Mike CHS

This was easy since we already had a chicken cooked and the concept is good to give something a bit different but it needs something else to be anywhere near the tastiness of a real high carb enchilada. 

*KETO CHICKEN ENCHILADA RECIPE*
Ingredients:

1 Rotisserie Chicken Breast (Shredded)
2 Cup Mexican Style Cheese (Shredded)
1/2 Bunch Green Onion (Chopped)
2 Table Spoon Diced Green Chilis
2 Tablespoon Sliced Black Olives
4 Tablespoons Sour Cream
6 Tablespoons Red Enchilada Sauce
Instructions:

Shred the Rotisserie Chicken Breast with two forks until uniformly separated.
Add Green Chilis to the Chicken and stir.
On a Large Baking Sheet, cover it with 2 pieces of Parchment Paper cut in half (we used aluminum foil and it worked fine). It is important that you cut this down the middle now, as it will make the later steps much easier.
Place the shredded cheese onto the baking sheet in Four equal sized piles.
Bake the Cheese in the oven at 350*F for about 7 minutes, or until it is bubbling hot AND the edges just begin to get a brown crisp to them.
When the cheese is ready, remove from the oven and spoon the Chicken and Green Chili mixture into the Cheese near the edge that is closest to you. You do not want to place it in the middle like a taco, as you are going to be rolling this into an Enchilada.
Roll the cheese carefully over the chicken to make a solid “tortilla”-style roll.
Place onto plate, and spoon on the Red Enchilada Sauce mixture.
Top with Sliced Black Olives, Sour Cream, and Chopped Green Onion.
_SPECIAL NOTE: The nutrition facts include ALL of the ingredients, so if you want to make this dish even MORE LOW CARB you can cut out the Sour Cream, Olives, and Green Onion, and you would make this dish almost Completely CARB-FREE._

_Serving size 2 Enchiladas, Calories 600.Total Fat 45g,Saturated Fat 27g, Trans Fat 0g
Choleterol 175mg, Sodium 500mg, Total Carbs 7g, Dietary Fiber 2g, Total Sugars 3g Includes 0 added Sugars, Protein 42g_


----------



## frustratedearthmother

I'll be making that this weekend!  Sounds absolutely delish.


----------



## Southern by choice

frustratedearthmother said:


> 1/3 cup Unsweetened almond milk













This is a mortal sin- the mention of THAT ..... how does a dairy goat breeder even mention those words. 
I thought my night was bad after discovering my coffee maker broke... thought I'd cheer myself up while reading this cool thread .
And then.
Then.
I saw that.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Hard times call for tough decisions.  I need to breed a goat that produces low carb milk!   And, I’m not milking right now...


----------



## greybeard

Southern by choice said:


> This is a mortal sin- the mention of THAT ..... how does a dairy goat breeder even mention those words.
> I thought my night was bad after discovering my coffee maker broke... thought I'd cheer myself up while reading this cool thread .
> And then.
> Then.
> I saw that.


I winder if he sells nut shares..?


----------



## Latestarter

So looking fwd to having Dot deliver so I can go back to my fresh goat milk again. As wide as she is, I'm fearing trips and no extra milk for me. That would be a shame... I'd then have to hope one of the other older girls has a single and go about training them to be my milk supply.


----------



## babsbag

I refuse to use coconut or almond "milk" in any of my low carb recipes. Cream is just fine with me.  Chevre cheese is 0 carbs per ounce so I use it in place of all cream cheese. 

I have been doing a keto diet for almost two weeks. Can't say that I am losing any weight...about 5 lbs, but it does make DH eat better since he cooks for me most of the time. 

I don't know that I will have any recipes to share since I don't cook. The only thing I make is fat bombs. 

@Devonviolet  What about monk fruit as a swweetner?


----------



## Baymule

These recipes are sounding good. We are going to start a keto diet pretty soon. We both gained weight and don't like packing around the extra pounds. I ordered a couple of recipe books last night.


----------



## Mike CHS

I have never followed a strict keto diet but my 'normal' way of eating is pretty close.  Teresa needs the carbs but she can eat half again more than I do and not put on an ounce.  We have just adjusted our meals so I have my protein and low carb side while she has her pasta, rice or potato.  

I have already lost 10 of the 20 pounds or so that I want to get rid of so it works for me and  oon't have the cravings once I get used to it again.


----------



## babsbag

The first few days on keto was tough, I had a horrible headache but not so much the cravings. I probably don't eat enough and that is why I don't lose weight like some do on this diet. When I set my mind to something I can be pretty stubborn so I eat almost no carbs until dinner and then it isn't much and ones that I do eat are vegetables.  I did cheat last Sunday for my son's birthday and I was worried that I would start the withdrawals all over again, but I didn't have any problems. But other than the one cheat day I have been faithful but sure not losing weight like some people do. Intermittent fasting is supposed to help too...8 PM- 11 AM and I eat breakfast too early in the morning to that.


----------



## Mike CHS

Mike's note: I have made this a couple of different ways although it is good as written.  You can play with the ingredients depending on your preference. We can our own sugar free ketchup and tomato paste so that changes it quite a bit. I have my own meat loaf recipe that I'll post at some point.  I have made this one as written and also turned it into more of a traditional loaf recipe.

*Bell Pepper Lamb Loaf*
https://www.westforkfarms.com/recip...HzUsCgitssgIaKyH5rTxsyXBKU9YuvcEhaNtqdQfpCiV8

If you like meat loaf, then this is a sure fire knock it out of the park never eat regular meatloaf again recipe. Love it!

Servings: 6 people
Calories: 386 kcal

Ingredients

1 pound ground lamb
3 each bell peppers, red and yellow
1/4 cup panko bread crumbs
1 each egg lightly beaten
1 tsp Worcestershire sauce
1/2 each Onion, finely chopped
1/2 tsp thyme leaves, chopped
1 clove garlic, minced
1 tbsp tomato paste
salt and pepper to taste
1/4 cup ketchup
1 tbsp brown sugar
2 cups Shredded Monterey Jack
1 tbsp Fresh parsley, for garnish
Instructions

Preheat oven to 350° and line a medium baking sheet with parchment paper. Cut ends off peppers and set aside. Remove seeds and slice peppers into 2” thick rings. Place on prepared baking sheet.

In a large bowl, combine ground lamb with bread crumbs, egg, Worcestershire sauce, onion, thyme, garlic and tomato paste. Season with salt and pepper and stir until combined. Fill each pepper with meatloaf mixture.

In a small bowl, whisk together ketchup and brown sugar and brush on tops of meatloaf. Bake for 35 minutes, then top with cheese, and bake 5 to 10 minutes more, or until cheese is melty. Garnish with parsley and serve.

*Nutrition*
Calories: 386kcal | Carbohydrates: 7g | Protein: 22g | Fat: 29g | Saturated Fat: 14g | Cholesterol: 89mg | Sodium: 387mg | Potassium: 264mg | Fiber: 0g | Sugar: 4g | Vitamin A: 9% | Vitamin C: 3.2% | Calcium: 29.8% | Iron: 9.9%

*
*


----------



## Mike CHS

Mike's note: If you want something a little different, this is a good one and is a taste that we enjoyed.  Teresa cooked this one and she said the spices can be a little over powering so add a bit at a time. Our pressure cooker takes to long to get up to heat so we also browned the meat and the veggies in a skillet then added them to the cooker. The original recipe had potatoes so we changed the recipe to show cauliflower.  We have cooked it all together but prefer our already cooked cauliflower that we cook and store in the freezer.

*Arabian Lamb Stew Recipe*

Prep Time 10 minutes
Cook Time 20 minutes
Total Time 30 minutes

Servings 3

Ingredients

1 pound cubed lamb

1 large onion chopped
1 large head of cauliflower cut into large cubes
3 garlic cloves minced
¼ cup tomato paste
Salt to taste
2 cups hot water
3 whole cardamom, ground
¼ teaspoon cinnamon powder
3 whole cloves, ground
½ teaspoon cumin
Mike - added beef flavor (boullion or cubes)
Oil
Instructions

In a pressure cooker, add oil and when hot add the onion and fry until translucent.
Add the lamb and stir on medium heat until the lamb has light brown patches.
Add the spices and the garlic. Stir for one minute.
Add the tomato paste and water, let it come to a boil. Add the cauliflower and cover the pressure cooker.
Keep the heat on medium-high, and after the first whistle, reduce heat to low and let it cook for 15 minutes.
Turn off heat, and leave the pressure cooker to release the steam and pressure completely. Do not attempt to open the pressure cooker at this point it’s dangerous.
Your lamb stew is ready to serve or serve over cauliflower rice.
No nutrition information but it is low and probably less than 7g per cup serving.


----------



## Mike CHS

*Pan Broiled Lamb Chops Recipe*
A simple marinade gives these lamb chops an elegant taste.
******
Mike's note: Did per the recipe the first time except I used Garlic salt instead of adding salt and garlic powder – This was Restaurant quality*

*The second time I did I cooked the chops on the stove top till about half done then finished on the Weber to cook off the fat – super good and company loved them. This also a great recipe for pork chops.*

Ingredients
8 medium lamb chops (more if very small)
1 teaspoon finely chopped fresh rosemary (substitute 1/2 teaspoon dried )
Garlic powder and parsley to taste – I use bought Garlic Spread seasoning which is garlic, salt and parsley
1 tablespoon soy sauce
1 tablespoon olive oil
2 cloves garlic
1/2 white wine or I also use Mirin

Container: 12 inch heavy bottomed skillet

Directions

Trim all excess fat from 8 to 12 (depending on their size) lamb chops.*   Note: if you are going to finish on a grill, leave enough fat on to get a good sear on the grill.*

Prepare the marinade: Chop the rosemary and mince or press the garlic. Using a mortar and pestle, or small bowl and the back of a spoon, mash together the chopped rosemary and pressed garlic.Add soy sauce and olive oil. Rub this mix all over the chops and let stand 1/2 hour to 2 hours.

Lightly film a skillet with canola oil over medium-high heat. Pat the chops dry with a paper towel - they won't brown well if they aren't dry.

When the pan is hot (a drop of water sizzles and evaporates instantly), add the chops without crowding. (Cook in two batches if they would otherwise crowd the pan.) Cook at medium-high heat for 2 or 3 minutes, or until browned. Turn chops and brown the other side for 2 or 3 minutes, then reduce the heat to medium until the chops reach the desired doneness. Depending on their thickness, this may take an additional 3 to 10 minutes.

Check for doneness by making a small cut into the meat. They will taste best if cooked to medium or medium rare.

Remove the cooked chops to a warmed platter and cover (or warm oven). Add 1/2 cup water or wine to the pan, cooking and stirring until all the browned bits are loosened and the volume of liquid is reduced to about 1/2. Pour this sauce over the chops and serve immediately


----------



## Baymule

Those all sound delicious. I like the meat loaf rings. 

I made up my own rub for baked chicken thighs and drumsticks. I mixed up Redmond salt-2 tablespoons, garlic-half teaspoon, black pepper- 1/3 teaspoon and ginger-1/3 teaspoon. I rubbed it on 4 leg quarters and baked the chicken. It was quite tasty. Gotta do something to chicken, Cornish Cross is bland. Even raising it myself, it is just bland.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Holy Cow!  The Keto Chicken Enchilada recipe is the delicious! 

I followed the directions that Mike published, topped it with a little sour cream, chopped black olives and cilantro.  The “spanish rice” is cauliflower rice with some sautéed onions, peppers, garlic and a little of the enchilada sauce.  DH says we can have it every night.  He gives it two thumbs up!


----------



## Mike CHS

Now I'm hungry and it's too late to eat.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Might be good for breakfast?


----------



## Baymule

frustratedearthmother said:


> Holy Cow!  The Keto Chicken Enchilada recipe is the delicious!
> 
> I followed the direction that Mike published, topped it with a little sour cream, chopped black olives and cilantro.  The “spanish rice” is cauliflower rice with some sautéed onions, peppers, garlic and a little of the enchilada sauce.  DH says we can have it every night.  He gives it two thumbs up!
> 
> View attachment 57233


That looks scrumptious!


----------



## Mike CHS

Baymule said:


> That looks scrumptious!




She made a good recipe better.  Like I mentioned in my original, it lacked a lot to get me excited but she dressed it up a bit without adding a lot of carbs so it just gets better.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

I didn't do anything special - it's easy to make a good meal when it starts with  great recipe.


----------



## Mike CHS

I was actually looking for a Flat Bread recipe when I came across this one.  I added a bit of honey and some garlic salt and next time I'll add just Parmesan cheese.  These are light and tasty and would work very well for a sandwich.  We will try them next without the egg whites since I'm watching carbs, Teresa is watching cholesterol so we will work a trade off. 

*The Best No-Carb Cloud Bread with Only 4 Ingredients*
Author: Irina Davey of TheBigAppleMama.com
https://thebigapplemama.com/2016/01/no-carb-cloud-bread.html

Ingredients

3 eggs, separated
3 Tablespoons cream cheese (Room temp)
¼ teaspoon baking powder
Optional: 1 Tablespoon Honey or some natural sweetener, salt, garlic powder, rosemary

Instructions
Preheat oven to 300 degrees Fahrenheit (150 degrees Celsius)
Separate the eggs, there must be no yolk in the white.
In one bowl, mix together the egg yolks, cream cheese and honey until smooth.
In the second bowl add ¼ teaspoon of baking powder to the whites and beat the whites with the hand mixer on high speed until they are fluffy, form a nice peaks and hold their peaks. It should look something like this: (see photos above)
Slowly fold the egg yolk mixture into the egg whites and mix carefully, you don’t want to break the fluffiness of the egg whites too much.
Do the following as quickly as possible or the mixture may start melting – Spoon the mixture into 10-12 even rounds onto lightly greased baking sheet, sprinkle with rosemary or your favorite spices and put it in the oven.
Bake for 18-20 minutes on the middle rack. Then broil (cook the top) for 1 minute or a minute and a half and watch it until they become nice and golden brown. At this point make sure you watch them so they don’t burn

Our next batch I'll try cooking at a higher temp and skip the broiler step since I want it firmer without worrying about the broiler burning the edges. Ours looked done but were a bit doughy but good.


----------



## Baymule

This is what we had for brunch today.

Keto Egg Muffin Cups
Eggs (6)
Nitrate Free Shaved Turkey (6 slices)
Sliced Spinach (½ cup)
Red Pepper (3 tablespoons)
Mozzarella Cheese  Light
Fresh Basil (optional)
Red Onion (2 table spoons, finely chopped)
Salt & Pepper
Directions :


1. Preheat the oven to 350°;
2. Slice the spinach, red onion, red pepper and basil and grate the mozzarella cheese.
3. Spray a nonstick muffin tin with olive oil spray ;
4. Gently drape the piece of turkey in one of the muffin cups so that it rests on the bottom and the sides of the tin to make a larger cup. 
5. Carefully crack an egg and pour it into the turkey cup.
6. Add a little bit of sliced red onion, spinach, red pepper and cheese on top of the egg.
7. Add some fresh basil and grind a bit of fresh pepper and salt onto the egg.
8. Put the muffin tin in the oven and bake until eggs are set and the whites are opaque, about 10 minutes for a runny yolk and closer to 15 minutes for a harder one. Keep in mind that the egg muffins will cook for a bit longer when you take it out of the oven.
Nutritional Value :
Each Egg Muffin Cup Contains :

95 calories 
6g of fat
9g of protein 
2g of carbs
200 mg of sodium


----------



## Baymule

I only cooked 4 and 2 each were enough for us. I used turkey lunchmeat, but deli turkey would be better, it would be bigger slices. These were very good.


----------



## Baymule

Mike CHS said:


> I was actually looking for a Flat Bread recipe when I came across this one.  I added a bit of honey and some garlic salt and next time I'll add just Parmesan cheese.  These are light and tasty and would work very well for a sandwich.  We will try them next without the egg whites since I'm watching carbs, Teresa is watching cholesterol so we will work a trade off.
> 
> *The Best No-Carb Cloud Bread with Only 4 Ingredients*
> Author: Irina Davey of TheBigAppleMama.com
> https://thebigapplemama.com/2016/01/no-carb-cloud-bread.html
> 
> Ingredients
> 
> 3 eggs, separated
> 3 Tablespoons cream cheese (Room temp)
> ¼ teaspoon baking powder
> Optional: 1 Tablespoon Honey or some natural sweetener, salt, garlic powder, rosemary
> 
> Instructions
> Preheat oven to 300 degrees Fahrenheit (150 degrees Celsius)
> Separate the eggs, there must be no yolk in the white.
> In one bowl, mix together the egg yolks, cream cheese and honey until smooth.
> In the second bowl add ¼ teaspoon of baking powder to the whites and beat the whites with the hand mixer on high speed until they are fluffy, form a nice peaks and hold their peaks. It should look something like this: (see photos above)
> Slowly fold the egg yolk mixture into the egg whites and mix carefully, you don’t want to break the fluffiness of the egg whites too much.
> Do the following as quickly as possible or the mixture may start melting – Spoon the mixture into 10-12 even rounds onto lightly greased baking sheet, sprinkle with rosemary or your favorite spices and put it in the oven.
> Bake for 18-20 minutes on the middle rack. Then broil (cook the top) for 1 minute or a minute and a half and watch it until they become nice and golden brown. At this point make sure you watch them so they don’t burn
> Our next batch I'll try cooking at a higher temp and skip the broiler step since I want it firmer without worrying about the broiler burning the edges. Ours looked done but were a bit doughy but good.
> 
> View attachment 57249 View attachment 57250



Thanks for the link, I printed the recipe and a chip recipe as well. Super Bowl is in February, gotta have chips and dip! LOL We are having our DD and family over on Sunday for hamburgers. We were going to go without the bun, but now I'll just make a cloud bread bun! Thanks!


----------



## Mike CHS

Baymule said:


> I only cooked 4 and 2 each were enough for us. I used turkey lunchmeat, but deli turkey would be better, it would be bigger slices. These were very good.



I'll keep this one also.  I can just leave out the yolk for Teresa and keep the cholesterol down.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Tonight we had chicken salad made with the other half of the rotisserie chicken I used for the Keto Enchilada's last night.  Negligible carbs...but this post isn't about the chicken salad.  

I had intended to make cloud bread today but never got to it.  I had a bag of those really delicious multi-colored mini- peppers.  I sliced 'em in half and stuffed 'em with the chicken salad.

Three peppers have 5 carbs. Really tasty holder for the chicken salad!


----------



## Mike CHS

Being creative is always a good thing.


----------



## farmerjan

Southern by choice said:


> This is a mortal sin- the mention of THAT ..... how does a dairy goat breeder even mention those words.
> I thought my night was bad after discovering my coffee maker broke... thought I'd cheer myself up while reading this cool thread .
> And then.
> Then.
> I saw that.



As a milk tester and supporter of REAL MILK products, can I like this post 100 times!!!!!?????


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Geeze Louise people!   I GET IT!!!!

 If you read a couple more posts you would see that I didn't USE the almond milk  just posted the recipe as I found it.  I used half and half because I'm not milking goats right now!  But will start any day now - I finally have a doe in milk.  It's only been since mid November, but I am in REAL MILK withdrawal!


----------



## farmerjan

Just had to put in our 2 cts., on the milk!!!!!   I did read where you used the half and half.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

LOL!  I'm just pickin' on ya'll.

I have 18 day old kids...gimme another couple days and I'll be slurping up all the fresh, raw milk that I can.  

I can not wait to get goat milk for my coffee...nothing better!


----------



## Devonviolet

babsbag said:


> @Devonviolet What about monk fruit as a swweetner?


I am not a fan of any of the “zero calorie” sweeteners on the market today.  The only one that I will use is the green stevia, that comes from raw, dried stevia leaves, and I only add just enough in my tea, to give a hint of sweetness in teas, that need it.

Monk fruit is in the same category as the other zero calorie sweeteners, in that they are all basically a sugar alcohol. Every Monk Fruit, that I found on Amazon.com, had erythritol (which is a sugar alcohol) in them. In my opinion, while they are touted as “GMO free” and “natural”, they are sugar alcohols, which are not really food, but are a chemical.  I personally can’t have ANY sugar alcohols, because they give me migraines.  

I consider myself, like the canary, in the coal mine - as do many who have a condition called MCS (Multiple Chemical Sensitivity). After being exposed to toxic chemicals, over the years, our bodies begin reacting when exposed to levels of chemicals, that may not cause a reaction in others. However, since we do react and multiple exposures, have resulted in varying levels of chemicals. 

We are like those canaries, that the miners took down into the mines, to protect themselves from the deadly gases that seeped through the cracks in the rocks. When exposed to lower amounts of gas, the birds keeled over dead. That told the miners to get out quickly or die.

We with MCS, are sick from lower levels, of chemicals in our environment, especially food and air, should be a warning to those of you who have not gotten sick, YET.  The day may come that you, too, will be more sensitive to those chemicals (i.e. artificial sweeteners and sugar alcohols), and you too will also get sick from them.

Okay, I’ll get off my bandwagon. Back to your question about Monk Fruit:

I have read - but cannot say definitively - that even though artificial sweeteners are zero calories, low or zero on the glycemic index, and have no carbs, they are still not good to use on a low carbohydrate diet, as the body still “reads” them as sweet and therefore, they can cause the blood sugar to rise, as if you have eaten carbs. I can’t verify this, but from the research I have seen, it sure makes sense. 

I have also seen research, about the use of artificial and zero calorie sweeteners, that says that they are all bad for use by diabetics, as they can make the body think it has had sugar and the blood sugar goes up. To what extend, I do not know, though.


----------



## Devonviolet

One other thought, while on the subject of raised blood sugar. I haven’t done much research on the subject. But I have read that (zero calorie, zero carb) black coffee, without sugar, can raise the blood sugar a bit.  That is why you can’t even drink a cup of black coffee before having blood labs done in the morning.


----------



## Baymule

I tried making a almond and coconut flour brownie in a mug last night.  It was disgusting.  I won't be posting the recipe.  Somethings are just better with flour and real sugar. 

@Devonviolet is the only person I know that makes a gluten free brownie that she calls a peppermint pattie, and it is delicious! But it has real sugar, so is off my list right now. 

DH and I went to the dance with bread, cakes, pastries, pasta, sugars of all types and all the other high carb goodies dripping with temptation, tickling the tongue and a delight to the senses. We liked them so much, that we stored them around our middles to savor later. However, since we liked the goodies so much, we continued to eat them and never got around to burning off the stored-eat-it-later pile of fat. It has been a slow, sneaky process, we didn't pile up that fat in a week or two. We have been working at this for some time. Sure, we could see the fat creeping up, but chose to push that picture out of our minds and instead focus on that plate of shrimp fettucini alfredo with French garlic bread. 

So now, we are 15-20 pounds past where we want and need to be. The dance is over, we sent the band home and we are coping with a AM radio with scratchy static. And NO brownies!


----------



## Mike CHS

I was experimenting combining bits from a couple of recipes to make some bread that fits Teresa's needs.  This one is a winner and tastes similar to O'Charley's dinner rolls.
I didn't flatten it out since I only made a little more than a third of the recipe just to test it for taste.

Awesome taste along with a texture that will make a good pita type bread or tortilla with some flattening out.

Flatbread Recipe

1 1/4 cup mozzarella cheese
1/2 cup almond flour
Pinch of salt, optional(I sprinkled some garlic salt over the top when it was finished baking)

1 ounce cream cheese
Preheat oven to 350 degrees. Line large baking sheet with parchment and set aside.

In large bowl, place mozzarella and almond flour. Break cream cheese into small pieces and place into bowl. Microwave bowl for 1 minute, or until all ingredients are melted and easily mixed.

Using spoon or rubber spatula, mix ingredients until ball forms. Wet hands with a bit of water and pick up dough ball. Form it until smooth and all ingredients are fully combined.

Use a knife to cut dough ball into 4 even sections.

Re-wetting hands when necessary (prevents sticking) press each dough ball out into flat circle, about 5-6 inches in diameter. You may do this in hands or on baking sheet, whichever is easier.

Bake for 12-14 minutes or until flatbread begins to turn golden brown. They may puff up a bit, that’s ok.

Keep warm for serving. (Stacking and covering with a towel will work)

_If your dough is too stiff or will not spread, it may be too cold. Place it back in the microwave for 5-10 seconds and it should be easier to spread.




 _


----------



## babsbag

I can't live without sweeteners of some kind, I am an addict. I tried Stevia in my coffee the other morning and it was horrible, won't try that again. @Devonviolet I have found some Monk Fruit on Amazon that is just Monk fruit, here is one of them. 
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07H6KRXM...&pd_rd_r=509bd5a8-1c1d-11e9-9dbd-b39b6b7bf7e8

Might ask DH for some enchiladas, sound great.


----------



## Devonviolet

babsbag said:


> I can't live without sweeteners of some kind, I am an addict. I tried Stevia in my coffee the other morning and it was horrible, won't try that again. @Devonviolet I have found some Monk Fruit on Amazon that is just Monk fruit, here is one of them.
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07H6KRXM...&pd_rd_r=509bd5a8-1c1d-11e9-9dbd-b39b6b7bf7e8


I get that you are addicted to sweets.  I don’t know how long you have been doing the keto diet, but I suspect that if you stay with it, and gradually cut back on even “zero carb” sweeteners, you will find that you don’t crave sweetening as much.  Keep in mind, that even if a sweetener is zero carbs and it doesn’t affect your blood sugar, you body (i.e. your liver) still sees it as sugar. So, the sooner you can get off zero carb sweeteners, the better.

WOW!!!  $45 for 2.65 ounces.   Yes, that’s 75 servings, but that still amounts to $0.60 per serving.  Not in MY budget. No sir-ee Bob!!!


----------



## babsbag

Yeah, that price is a little steep. I will looking at the health food store later today to see what they have. The fat bombs that the keto diet wants you to eat all have sweetener in them of some kind, I just need to find one I like. I have also thought about sugar free ice cream in the dairy so I need to practice.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Your flatbread recipe is definitely on my to-do list!


----------



## Mike CHS

frustratedearthmother said:


> Your flatbread recipe is definitely on my to-do list!




Teresa and I bit into that and we both smiled.  She can't have yeast so this works for her also plus it takes about 2 minutes to put it together.


----------



## greybeard

babsbag said:


> I have also thought about sugar free ice cream in the dairy so I need to practice.


nasty stuff. 

Being diabetic, I just practice portion control with carbs and fats. 
LOTS of exercise!!! The roads have gotten too muddy to ride our bicycles on the last 2 months so it's back to these:


----------



## babsbag

@greybeard I agree that it is nasty stuff. But if I can find a sweetener that doesn't leave a chemical taste I might be able to pull this off. There are a lot of people avoiding sugar so I might as well play into the frenzy if I can make a product that doesn't belong in the trash.


----------



## Devonviolet

frustratedearthmother said:


> Your flatbread recipe is definitely on my to-do list!


Mine too!


----------



## greybeard

babsbag said:


> @greybeard I agree that it is nasty stuff. But if I can find a sweetener that doesn't leave a chemical taste I might be able to pull this off. There are a lot of people avoiding sugar so I might as well play into the frenzy if I can make a product that doesn't belong in the trash.



The sugar free ice creams I've tried (even Blue Bells) leave a film in my mouth that real ice cream doesn't have, and it's the taste that is in that film that I don't like.
Try flavoring your sugar free ice cream with real fruit, tho natural fruit sugar is still sugar

I've made some pretty good malts from quality yogurts too.

(I'm really not much of a health nut of any kind..old enough that I don't worry or care much about getting sick and dying, but I'm also not going off the edge to rush that day too much, but don't want to be a Euell Gibbons either. I do have health problems, but I very very rarely actually come down with the flu, colds, respiratory  sicknesses I see so many other people post about getting)


----------



## Mini Horses

What about barley malt?  Don't know carbs or sugars, etc. in this but, have heard some say it can work as sweetener sufficiently. 

Again, I didn't research it.   I suspect it's about like "any" sugar.


----------



## babsbag

My health issue is being overweight and I haven't been sick with the cold or flu in over 5 years; I've actually never had the flu and I don't do flu shots either. I spend a lot of time outside, I think that makes a big difference.  I am probably as healthy as they come. I am sure that making ice cream won't won't help the weight at all, after all I have to taste it all, right?


----------



## Baymule

Baked Buffalo Wings

1 bag pork skins 5 ounce. 
1/2 teaspoon cayenne pepper
1/2 teaspoon garlic powder
1/2 teaspoon salt
1 packet dry ranch dressing mix
20 chicken wing pieces
1 stick melted butter
1/4 cup tabasco or 1/2 if you like it hot

1.Line a baking sheet with aluminum foil and lightly grease with olive oil spray.
2. Preheat oven to 400*.
3. Put the pork skins in a food processor and pulverize or place in a ziploc bag and crush with a rolling pin.
4. Stir crushed pork skins, cayenne pepper, garlic powder, salt, and ranch dressing packet together until well mixed in a medium sized bowl.
5.Put stick of butter in glass bowl and microwave until melted. Add tabasco and stir. 
6. Roll the chicken pieces in the butter, then dredge in the pork skin mixture. 
7. Place on baking sheet and bake about 45 minutes.

I adapted a recipe that used flour to coat the chicken wings to Keto friendly. These were delicious! Crunchy! Crisp! and they are better than the original recipe that I used. Besides substituting the pork skins for the flour, I added the ranch dressing mix. When you buy the pork skins, make sure you don't get the kind with the hard rind, get the light crunchy ones. We scraped the pan for the crumbs. I'll never use the original recipe again. These were the best I ever made.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

That sounds delish!  Will definitely have to give that a try!

Tonight we had Deep Dish Keto Pizza.  I used Mike's recipe for flatbread.  Pre-baked the flatbread recipe.  Took it out and added sauce, sautéed peppers, garlic and onions, a dusting of black olives, pepperoni and more cheese on top.  Baked it a bit more to melt the cheese and call it delish! The flatbread crust is very soft when you first take it out of the oven.  It gets firmer as it cools.


----------



## Baymule

That looks yummy. I bet it filled you up too. Some of the recipes I have made leave me still hungry.


----------



## Mike CHS

We were wondering how it would turn out as pizza and figured it probably would.

I just found a recipe for a breakfast bread that looks like a Danish Muffin but I'll try it first before posting it.


----------



## Baymule

Does the flatbread get hard after it cools off and can you use it over several days or do you need to make it  and eat it immediately?


----------



## Mike CHS

Baymule said:


> Does the flatbread get hard after it cools off and can you use it over several days or do you need to make it  and eat it immediately?



The site I got the recipe from says it can be kept in the fridge for several days or froze but I'm not sure what the texture would be at that point so I don't know.  I have a bunch of recipes that I need to play with more so I don't have any bad surprises.  

Edit - when we made some the other day one piece sat on the counter for a half hour or so and it still had a good and nice crispness.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Mine doesn’t last long enough to know!


----------



## Baymule

Sometimes I like to have meals made up ahead or have leftovers. Was just wondering how I could make this work for maybe a couple of meals. I still have to get in the kitchen and play with a lot of these recipes.


----------



## Mike CHS

Teresa wasn't home when I decided to try this recipe as a sort of ham biscuit and she has the baking powder hidden somewhere so I didn't use it. 

 Turned out that it didn't need it so I don't know if it changes the taste but I like the way this turned out and will do it this way.  My container wasn't big enough since this really rises fast but it settled down and stayed in the bowl.  I cut it in half and browned the halves in a skillet with a bit of butter.  It doesn't have much taste so I did my usual and added and bit of garlic salt.
It's quick and easy and has a nice crispy crust after browning.

Edit to add: I made another test bread using the whites of two eggs to make it low cholesterol.  It cooked the same, tasted like french toast but didn't brown quite as nice.  Otherwise the same except lower fat and cholesterol.

*90 Second Microwave Bread*

https://gimmedelicious.com/2018/04/07/90-second-keto-bread/

Soft and Fluffy low carb keto bread made in the microwave in just 90 seconds. Use coconut or almond flour, butter or oil!

Prep Time 1 minute
Cook Time 1 minute
Total Time 2 minutes
Servings 1
Calories 220 kcal

Ingredients

3 tablespoons almond flour or 1 tablespoon coconut flour
1 tablespoon butter or oil
1 medium/large egg
1/2 teaspoon double acting baking powder
Instructions

Melt butter in a microwave-safe bowl or ramekin. Add the almond flour, egg and baking powder to the butter. Beat with a fork until completely mix.
Microwave for about 90 seconds, until firm. Run a knife along the edge and flip over a plate to release. Slice in half, then toast in the toaster or in a skillet.
To Bake: Pre-heat oven to 375F. Bake in a ramekin for 10-12 minutes or until cooked through.
Amount Per Serving (1 bread)

Calories 220 Calories from Fat 189
% Daily Value*
Total Fat 21g 32%
Saturated Fat 7g 35%
Cholesterol 33mg 11%
Sodium 101mg 4%
Total Carbohydrates 4g 1%
Dietary Fiber 2g 8%
Protein 4g 8%
Vitamin A 7%
Calcium 4.4%
Iron 4.4%

* Percent Daily Values are based on a 2000 calorie diet.


----------



## Mini Horses

Mike, what is the texture like?  Any bread feel  when eating?




babsbag said:


> after all I have to taste it all, right?



What??  Of course you taste, QT and all that   No way you could offer a product without this faze -- no way!    So, post a recipe and those of us with goat milk can try it and input.  You may need opinions


----------



## Mike CHS

The texture is like a toasted English Muffin, crisp on the outside and bread texture inside.  It seems to stay that way as I just looked at the piece I saved for Teresa.


----------



## Devonviolet

babsbag said:


> My health issue is being overweight and I haven't been sick with the cold or flu in over 5 years; I've actually never had the flu and I don't do flu shots either. I spend a lot of time outside, I think that makes a big difference.  I am probably as healthy as they come. I am sure that making ice cream won't won't help the weight at all, after all I have to taste it all, right?


Not having the flu shot is smart, Babs!  Part of the problem with our flawed healthcare system is that the drugs used only treat the symtoms and not the cause. However, the bigger problem is that the toxic chemicals in our environment destroy our immune systems.

Back in 2000, my immune system was weak, on top of the fact that I pushed myself to beyond exhaustion, in the 90’s, going to nursing school and working full time nights, at the hospital.  Then I contracted Epstein Barr Virus (EBV or mononucleosis or sleeping sickness). The combination of fatigue and weak immune system allowed the EBV to weaken my immune system even more. Through it all I developed MCS (multiple chemical sensitivity) and I got even sicker.

By 2005, I was diagnosed with Lyme Disease. I was so sick, I had to quit my job. It took me three years to find an integrative doctor (treats with both conventional drugs and herbs, supplements and nutraceuticals). In 2008. He diagnosed my EBV, and that my immune system was non-existent.  He started treating it with herbs and supplements that built up my immune system.  Lyme is a prehistoric microbe which is impossible to kill, and treat. It can ultimately kill the patient. By building up my immune system, my body was able to overpower the Lyme spirocete, and it went into remission, and I haven’t been sick with it since.

I have not had the flu since 2008, and I refuse to have a flu shot. I continue to reject most drugs (including antibiotics). I avoid processed foods, eat cultured foods [cultured vegetables, Kefir and Kombucha] which strengthen the immune system on the gut level and take my herbs and supplements. I am healthier now, than I ever was before I got sick.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Mike CHS said:


> *90 Second Microwave Bread*


This might be the best bread substitute ever! Absolutely my favorite so far.


----------



## Mike CHS

frustratedearthmother said:


> This might be the best bread substitute ever! Absolutely my favorite so far.



It was actually closer to 2 1/2 minutes by the time I heated a skillet and toasted the bread but this will be my regular for breakfast anyway.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

True - it took longer to toast it than it did for the initial cook time.  Of course, even with it in big bold letters I thought it only needed a minute.  Still came out pretty good!


----------



## Mike CHS

*90 Second Microwave Bread
*

I edited the original post with the recipe in case someone wanted to try it with lower fat and cholesterol.  I made another test bread using the whites of two eggs to make it low cholesterol.  It cooked the same, tasted like french toast but didn't brown quite as nice.  Otherwise the same except lower fat and cholesterol.


----------



## greybeard

babsbag said:


> I spend a lot of time outside, I think that makes a big difference.


For most, it makes a huge difference, especially if you are doing a LOT outside..not just spending idle time out there watching the grass grow and the flowers bloom.




Mini Horses said:


> What about barley malt? Don't know carbs or sugars, etc. in this but, have heard some say it can work as sweetener sufficiently.
> 
> Again, I didn't research it. I suspect it's about like "any" sugar.


Malted barley definitely has sugars in it, but it depends on how far the malt process is taken. I know for beer making, the process is usually at first, stopped short of full conversion from starch to sugar, but further processes turn the malt into fermentable sugars to feed the yeast. (it's one of the reasons they use hops.....nobody likes sweet beer, so they use hops to add some bitterness)
The malted barley that is used to make a milk shake into a malted milkshake tastes sweet, but it also has powdered milk in it. The malted barley portion of the ingredients is kinda low in sugar compared to other things...10 g per 3 tablespoons.



 
Definitely not gluten free, and milk probably not from 'free range' cows, and no guarantees the barley is GMO free, that there were no fertilizers used in it's production or that no pesticides or herbicides were used on the fields where the soybeans, barley and wheat was grown or where the cattle grazed, so some reading this may choose to not even consider it.


----------



## babsbag

greybeard said:


> For most, it makes a huge difference, especially if you are doing a LOT outside..not just spending idle time out there watching the grass grow and the flowers bloom.



I watch the grass grow so I know when to mow it and I watch the flowers to check for bees. Other than that it is mucking pens, building fences, chasing goats, weeding fence lines, building feeders, cleaning coops, pruning trees, building decks, and anything else that requires some serious work. Idle time is not one of my luxuries unless I am camping, which I haven't done in the last 10 years.


----------



## Latestarter

babsbag said:


> Idle time is not one of my luxuries unless I am camping, which I haven't done in the last 10 years.


Perhaps it's past time that you went once again?


----------



## Devonviolet

Mini Horses said:


> What about barley malt?  Don't know carbs or sugars, etc. in this but, have heard some say it can work as sweetener sufficiently.
> 
> Again, I didn't research it.   I suspect it's about like "any" sugar.


Mini, is this what you were referring to?  
Nutritional value of Syrups, malt
*Serving Size:* 1 tbsp,  21 g
*Calories* 67 
Protein 1.3 g
Carbohydrate 14.97 g


----------



## babsbag

@Latestarter. Unfortunately milking goats and running a dairy don't mix too well with camping...unless I go in the winter...I used to do that too. When my boys were in Scouts their troop went camping almost every month and my DH and I quite often went as well; we were both assistant Scout masters. 

When the boys were younger we used to go to Yosemite quite often, as well as other places. It was a big part of our summers. Here's a picture of my son and I going up Half Dome. Oh to be young again.


----------



## Mike CHS

Our hard headed neighbor friend hasn't tried the bread recipes yet so we made a bunch to take to her.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

The 90 second microwave bread makes a darn good grilled cheese sandwich!


----------



## Mike CHS

A grilled cheese was lunch today.


----------



## Mike CHS

Low Carb "pasta" for me tonight using zucchini strips instead of pasta.  Teresa needs her carbs so hers is on the right with regular pasta and zucchini along with some of the keto flat bread and lamb meatballs.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Keto Tacos tonight.  No pkg mix- we just add our favorite Mexican spices to ground beef.  

We love those multi- colored mini sweet peppers and use them for lots of things.  Stuff some meat in there, top with your favorite toppings like shredded cheese, sour cream, and chopped cilantro.  The peppers give you that taco shell crunch and they’re low carb- roughly 5 carbs in 3 peppers.  Yum!


----------



## Mike CHS

Great idea!


----------



## babsbag

I have to try that bread. I have found some low carb hot dogs and really want to eat them with a bun. I also want a big juicy hamburger...with bun.  And my "egg McMuffin" sandwiches for breakfast would be good again too. 

Do any of you make "fat bombs"?  I am losing very little weight on this diet compared to what I read from many others; and I don't cheat. I lost a lot more when I was on Medifast, but I am sticking to this as my DH is a diabetic and this is better for him. He won't even try Medifast. But it is a little frustrating to not see the scales budge. A friend tells me to eat more fat.


----------



## Mike CHS

I dropped 14 pounds in a couple of weeks but of course it then slowed down since I think a lot of the early loss is water weight.  I stalled for several days but then cut down on portion size and had more small meals rather than the normal 3 main meals.  I did that back when I was younger and an active weight lifter but the thought is the same.  We are all active but our metabolism has slowed down as we age.  I'm still above where I want to be but the smaller servings works for me.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

babsbag said:


> Do any of you make "fat bombs"?


I was looking at recipes for fat bombs today.  Some of them look delicious.  I haven't made any though.  I do drop pounds when I do this.  I can even drink a glass of wine on weekend evenings and can keep losing.  But, I'm with Mike - smaller portion sizes help for me.  I find that my appetite decreases after being on the program for about a week - 10 days.  Thank goodness!


----------



## Baymule

I made hamburgers last night. I put Swiss cheese in the middle of the burgers and made buns from a book I got, called Keto For Carb Lovers. The bun was just Meh. It was crumbly. It wasn't bad, but it wasn't great either. 

https://www.amazon.com/dp/1635653894/ref=nav_timeline_asin?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1

tonight I made lasagna from the book and it was darn good. I will make it again.

I was wondering what to do with the leftover buns. DH toasted one for his breakfast this morning, he wasn't impressed.  I made home made pimento cheese spread today and we toasted halves of a bun and put the pimento cheese spread on it. The pimento cheese sure improved that bun! 

After we finish these up, I'll make your 90 second microwave bread. I want to make the cloud bread too. 

Pimento Cheese
1 pound cheese ( I usually use a sharp cheddar, today I used Pepper Jack)
1 8 ounce cream cheese
Jar diced pimentos
1/4 to 1/2 cup of mayonnaise, to taste

Soften the cream cheese in the microwave. Grate the cheese and add to the cream cheese. Dump in the pimento and mayonnaise, stir well. 

I made this to eat with celery for snacks. Or you can improve failed bread with it. LOL


----------



## Baymule

frustratedearthmother said:


> Keto Tacos tonight.  No pkg mix- we just add our favorite Mexican spices to ground beef.
> 
> We love those multi- colored mini sweet peppers and use them for lots of things.  Stuff some meat in there, top with your favorite toppings like shredded cheese, sour cream, and chopped cilantro.  The peppers give you that taco shell crunch and they’re low carb- roughly 5 carbs in 3 peppers.  Yum!
> 
> View attachment 57369


These look delicious. I love me some tacos!


----------



## greybeard

frustratedearthmother said:


> Keto Tacos tonight.  No pkg mix- we just add our favorite Mexican spices to ground beef.
> 
> We love those multi- colored mini sweet peppers and use them for lots of things.  Stuff some meat in there, top with your favorite toppings like shredded cheese, sour cream, and chopped cilantro.  The peppers give you that taco shell crunch and they’re low carb- roughly 5 carbs in 3 peppers.  Yum!
> 
> View attachment 57369


A local Mexican eatery makes something very similar but with a big roasted poblano pepper. They call it a relleno de enchilada. Similar to a chili relleno, but larger & stuffed with all kinds of Mexican goodness. They are not fiery, but are still among our favorites to order.


----------



## Baymule

I HAVE LOST 3 POUNDS!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Congrats @Baymule !  It's always nice to get some positive reinforcement.  I'm down 3 lbs too!  Yay for us!


----------



## Mike CHS

A super Congratulations on the weight loss!!!


----------



## Baymule

BJ has lost 6 pounds.


----------



## Baymule

Tonight I will post the lasagna recipe. We'll be having leftovers for supper!


----------



## Mike CHS

I'm looking forward to the recipe. I have one that uses cauliflower but haven't tried it yet before posting it.  If yours is that good I won't have to.


----------



## babsbag

How about the fasting...no eating between 8 PM and 11 AM? Do you follow that rule?  I usually stay up til midnight so if I eat at 6 I can be pretty hungry by midnight and wake up at 7 starving. I need to go do chores and get on with the day and I have a hard time skipping breakfast...and my coffee.


----------



## Mike CHS

I don't do that but I'm not strictly following keto rather I just went back to the way I have always eaten and that just happens to follow keto fairly close.  I try to eat my last meal of the day between 4 & 5 in the afternoon. I don't snack and I get up usually by 5:00 in the morning and will have a light breakfast and light lunch also.


----------



## Baymule

From the recipe book Keto For Carb Lovers.

Cheesy Lasagna

For the Noodle Layer;
3 large eggs
1 (12) ounce frozen riced Cauliflower about 2 1/2 cups
1 cup shredded mozzarella
1/4 teaspoon salt

For the meat filling;
1/2 tablespoon olive oil (I used home rendered lard)
1 pound ground turkey (I used ground pork)
1 teaspoon Italian seasoning
1/4 teaspoon salt
1/4 teaspoon black pepper
2 tablespoons tomato paste
3/4 cup crushed tomatoes ( I used 3/4 cup Pace Picante sauce in lieu of the tomatoes)

For the cheese filling;
1 cup ricotta cheese (I used cottage cheese)
3/4 cup shredded mozzarella, divided
1/4 cup grated Parmesan 
1 large egg, beaten
1 teaspoon Italian seasoning
1/4 teaspoon salt
1/4 teaspoon black pepper
Freshly chopped parsley, for garnish

1. Preheat the oven to 350* and line a rimmed half sheet pan with parchment paper. In a large bowl, beat eggs, then stir in cauliflower, 1 cup mozzarella and salt. Spread the mixture onto prepared sheet pan in an even layer about 3/4 inch thick.

2. Bake until firm to the touch and golden, about 25 minutes. Let cool 10 minutes and increase oven temperature to 400*. (I left it at 350* because I used a Pyrex pan)

3. Meanwhile, in a medium skillet over medium heat, heat oil. Add ground meat and season with Italian seasoning, salt and pepper. Cook the meat, about 6-8 minutes until done. Stir in tomato paste and crushed tomatoes and cook 2 minutes, stirring constantly. Remove from heat.

4. In a medium bowl, mix ricotta cheese, 1/2 cup mozzarella, Parmesan, egg and Italian seasoning until combined. Season with salt and pepper. 

5. Grease an 8x8 baking dish with cooking spray. (I used a 7x11 Pyrex dish. I made sure that I made the length of my noodles, the length of the dish) Add half the meat mixture to the baking pan. Cut the noodles into strips and place in baking dish over the meat to fit the pan. top with entire ricotta mixture and  more noodles. Then top with remaining meat and noodles. Sprinkle with remaining 1/4 cup shredded mozzarella. ( I only got 2 layers of noodles, so I omitted the middle layer. And I put a half cup of shredded cheese on top of the top noodle layer)

6. Bake in oven 20 to 25 minutes. (I baked it for 25-30 because of 350* instead of 400*)

7. Garnish with parsley. 


This was amazing. It didn't have "that" taste that tells you that the "good stuff" got left out and you got stuck with what was left. My husband loves it and said to make lasagna like this for now on, Keto diet or no Keto diet. We had it for supper last night and tonight. There is enough for us to have it for lunch tomorrow. The recipe said 8 servings, we made it 6 servings. Who are they feeding with these little servings anyway? Munchkins?  

BJ and I both agree that it would be better with onions and mushrooms, but I pretty much followed the recipe before I totally hacked it.

I recommend the recipe book Keto for Carb Lovers!


----------



## Baymule

babsbag said:


> How about the fasting...no eating between 8 PM and 11 AM? Do you follow that rule?  I usually stay up til midnight so if I eat at 6 I can be pretty hungry by midnight and wake up at 7 starving. I need to go do chores and get on with the day and I have a hard time skipping breakfast...and my coffee.



I don't mean to be fasting, but I usually don't eat breakfast, more like brunch. I do drink my coffee, 2-3 cups with heavy cream, no sweetener. Since embarking on this diet, we add a slice of butter to our coffee for added fat. For snacks, we stuff celery with my home made pimento cheese. if you don't like pimentos, leave them out of the recipe. If we are still hungry, I pour us a glass of unsweetened almond milk, add 1/4 or less cup of heavy cream and a packet of Stevia in the Raw. That satisfies the "still want something" and keeps us from rummaging in the pantry for sweets. We used to get a bowl of cereal before bedtime, bad, I know, but we were still hungry. Not anymore. So basically I am following the 11 AM to 8 PM thing. 

My husband eats breakfast. He usually has two pieces of toast, drenched in honey and butter, but not anymore! No carbs! So I keep him bacon and sausage in the refrigerator. He has been eating the Meh hamburger buns I made. Tomorrow he will eat the last half of one, then I'm making Cloud Bread. He is really hooked on bread, as long as I can produce something edible and a reasonable facsimile, he'll be happy.


----------



## Mike CHS

The flat bread is great the first day or two but after that it starts to dry out and fall apart.  Fresh though it tastes great.  The cloud bread toasts up very well.


----------



## Baymule

Do you slice the cloud bread in half like a bun to toast it?


----------



## OneFineAcre

I'm going to look through this.
I have started a diet to lose the weight I've gained since I quit smoking.


----------



## Baymule

OneFineAcre said:


> I'm going to look through this.
> I have started a diet to lose the weight I've gained since I quit smoking.


The biggest thing with this diet, is that we don't feel deprived. The recipes are good, the imitation bread isn't too bad, but at least it is a bread like food. Diets that take everything away from you, leave you feeling deprived and who can keep that up? Last year we went on the Whole 30 diet and it just was not sustainable. 30 days and we were done. This is working for us and we get full, we are not going around hungry.


----------



## Mike CHS

Baymule said:


> Do you slice the cloud bread in half like a bun to toast it?



It isn't thick enough to slice but about the size of a pancake.


----------



## Baymule

I'll make some tomorrow. Is the lasagna recipe I posted the same as yours?


----------



## Mike CHS

I think it came from the same author but I'll check and it's a keeper.


----------



## babsbag

I eat 2 eggs for breakfast cooked in coconut oil and then I sprinkle some grated cheese on it. I drink coffee with heavy cream and no carb sweetener. The butter in my coffee just doesn't sound good at all. 

Lunch, if I eat it, is usually string cheese, salami with no carbs, or cottage cheese. Sometimes a tuna salad or maybe a hard boiled egg. Just depends on how much of a hurry I am in. A snack would be a handful of macadamia nuts or pecans or guacamole with pork rinds or a few low carb almond flour crackers.  I read all the labels and follow it religiously.

Dinner is whatever hubby cooks, I don't cook. It could be a big salad with chicken, a low/no carb casserole of some kind, steak and broccoli/cauliflower, pot roast with no potatoes and only a few carrots, or whatever else he comes up with...but all keto foods. I usually eat a few more nuts around 9:00 PM. 

I really am sticking to this, I have cheated once in a month and that was for my son's birthday. I have lost 6 pounds but actually gained two back. For some reason this obviously isn't working for me. I don't miss the bread or the carbs, I don't really miss anything but I think I may go back to Medifast.


----------



## Mike CHS

Baymule said:


> I'll make some tomorrow. Is the lasagna recipe I posted the same as yours?



It is similar but not the same and also had spinach with the ingredients.


----------



## Mike CHS

I'll try Bay's next time but we already had the ingredients for this.  I added a handful of chopped onions and some chopped garlic which raises the carbs a bit but this recipe is as good as any I have ever had with Alfredo Sauce.  I don't know how anyone could eat as much as the serving size for this. We saved enough for some tomorrow but froze 6 individual servings for another time.

*Easy Keto Lasagna*

*Author:* Hey Keto Mama
*Prep Time:* 40 mins
*Cook Time:* 25 mins
*Total Time:* 1 hour 5 minutes
*Yield:* 6 servings
Ingredients

Meat sauce

1 pound ground beef ( used Italian sausage)

1 cup raw spinach (I used closer to 3 cups)

1/2 cup low carb alfredo sauce(I used Bertoli with 2 grams a serving)
Ricotta Mixture

1/4 cup mozzarella cheese
1/4 cup grated parmesan
1/4 cup ricotta cheese(I used cottage cheese)

3 tbsp heavy cream
1/2 tsp Italian seasoning
Cauliflower Layers

1 lb riced cauliflower, cooked
2 eggs
1/2 cup mozzarella
1/4 cup grated parmesan
seasonings, to taste ( I added garlic, salt, pepper, and Italian seasoning)
Instructions

Preheat oven to 375
Cauliflower layer

Grate fresh cauliflower or use prepared bag of cauliflower rice. Brown over medium heat in a skillet and drain all excess liquid using cheese cloth or towel.
Mix eggs, mozzarella, grated Parmesan, and seasoning in large bowl with cauliflower rice
Spread cauliflower rice mixture out like a pizza crust, about 1/4-1/2 inch thick on lined baking sheet
Bake for 15 minutes or until golden brown, set aside
Meat sauce (while cauliflower layer bakes)

Brown ground beef in skillet, drain fat, and add alfredo sauce and raw spinach
Reduce heat and continue cooking until spinach is wilted, set aside
Ricotta filling

Mix ricotta, grated parmesan, heavy whipping cream and seasoning together, set aside
Assembly

Oven at 375
Prepare an 8×8 baking dish with non stick spray
Cut cauliflower sheet into 2 halves and trim to fit the pan
Place one layer of cauliflower on the bottom of the pan (I had to trim mine a little)
Place half of meat sauce on top of layer, adding a couple additional tsps of alfredo if needed
Add half of ricotta mixture on top of meat sauce layer and sprinkle 1/4 cup mozzarella
Place second half of cauliflower layer and repeat last two previous steps with mozzarella on top
Bake for 20 minutes until bubbling then broil for 3-5 minutes to brown cheese
Nutrition

*Serving Size:* 1/6 of Pan
*Calories:* 333
*Fat:* 26
*Carbohydrates:* 5 Total, 4 Net
*Fiber:* 1
*Protein:* 27


----------



## frustratedearthmother

That looks so good!


----------



## Mike CHS

This is one I posted when we first started the thread but I used it tonight to make two personal pizzas for us.  They are heavier than bread dough and one filled me up.

Flatbread Recipe

1 1/4 cup mozzarella cheese
1/2 cup almond flour
Pinch of salt, optional(I sprinkled some garlic salt in with the dough mix)

1 ounce cream cheese
Preheat oven to 350 degrees. Line large baking sheet with parchment and set aside.

In large bowl, place mozzarella and almond flour. Break cream cheese into small pieces and place into bowl. Microwave bowl for 1 minute, or until all ingredients are melted and easily mixed.

Using spoon or rubber spatula, mix ingredients until ball forms. Wet hands with a bit of water and pick up dough ball. Form it until smooth and all ingredients are fully combined.

The recipe says to split into 4 sections but I just used my hands to break it into 2 pieces and then flattened them out a bit.

Re-wetting hands when necessary (prevents sticking) press each dough ball out into flat circle, about 5-6 inches in diameter. You may do this in hands or on baking sheet, whichever is easier.

Bake for 12-14 minutes or until flatbread begins to turn golden brown. They may puff up a bit, that’s ok.

I added pizza sauce, mozzarella cheese and some pepperoni and put them under the broiler for a couple of minutes.

This info is left from the original recipe:

Keep warm for serving. (Stacking and covering with a towel will work)

_If your dough is too stiff or will not spread, it may be too cold. Place it back in the microwave for 5-10 seconds and it should be easier to spread.



 _


----------



## Latestarter

Mannnnn been craving pizza, but with my guts giving me all kinds of hell, I can't risk it right now.   Those look really good Mike!


----------



## Rammy

Worry about getting better first. Then you can have pizza.


----------



## Mike CHS

I was going to do one recipe that seemed overly complicated so I left out half the steps and just did the recipe below.  Teresa at first gave me a look but after she tasted it the look went away.

*Parmesan Baked Cod*

cod fillets
Mix enough mayonnaise and Parmesan Cheese to be able to spread a light layer on the cod.
2 green onions, chopped
1 teaspoon Worcestershire sauce
Directions

Preheat oven to 400°. Place cod in an 8-in. square baking dish coated with cooking spray. Mix remaining ingredients; spread over fillets.
Bake, uncovered, until fish just begins to flake easily with a fork, 15-20 minutes.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

That sounds delish!  

We had something similar to this tonight:
https://www.primaverakitchen.com/shrimp-bell-pepper-onions-skillet/

Of course we scarfed it up before I could get a pic!   I followed it loosely.  I used Old Bay seasoning instead of what the recipe called for.  It was quite tasty!


----------



## Mike CHS

The link has plenty of pictures.   I love shrimp with anything but this one sounds really good.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Sometimes we have it with cauliflower rice - sometimes over zero carb noodles - but tonight we just ate it as is.    Oh, and sometimes I use the tomatoes and sometimes I don't.  Didn't tonight.  It's just as good either way!


----------



## Mini Horses

You can bake a tasty chicken dish with the mayo/parm spread on the pieces, like the cod.

Anyone had the spaghetti squash?  With all the low carb, surely someone has.  Just wondering how it compares with the spiraled zukes -- taste, consistency, etc.   Just thinking it may store well as a winter squash.  I've never tried it. 

Also, any chickpea pasta tasters?  Or quinoa pasta?  Share your thoughts.   Most any of the ready mades.   I have no clue as to actual carb counts, just heard lower.


----------



## Baymule

@Mini Horses go buy a spaghetti squash at the store and try one. If you like it, plant some. If not, then you didn't waste time and garden room planting it.


----------



## Mike CHS

We grow spaghetti squash every year not because of the carbs but because we love the taste.  I'm not sure but I think it has around 10 grams of carbs (8 grams net) per cup but it has a lot of other nutrients as well.


----------



## Mini Horses

I'm not on low carbs.   I just see the squash and think those that are may use it as it should store well.  It's something I would try but, probably not buy.  Luckily, pasta & I are good.    It's an occasional meal.

The majority of what I eat tends to be what is recommended in a ketogenic or mediterranean diet.  Just how it is -- never tried to change but, found out by looking at what these methods recommended.  I'm healthy so, seems to work.  But I do adjust to add healthier, lose less healthy items & methods.   Nothing strict here.

Also, never smoked and only occasional alcohol.  Like wine taste and may have a glass 2X week, or not.   High veggie and low meat amounts.   It's all good. I'm blessed.


----------



## Mike CHS

Edit: we had another slab of lamb ribs that we needed to eat since the vacuum seal had let go.  Teresa did this one and she added some red wine and a bit of maple syrup to the sauce.  It turned a good sauce into a great sauce but I have no idea where the idea for maple syrup came from. 

I took some lamb ribs and chops our of our big freezer to have for dinner over the next couple of days and decided to post the recipe I use for the ribs that don't have a lot of meat on them and are tough depending how you cook them.  We don't have an Instant Pot but use a regular pressure cooker so the steps of course are a bit different for each.  I have cooked goat meat using the same method but I don't add the mint as it seems to clash to me.

*Instant Pot/Pressure Cooker Lamb Rib*
Ingredients

3 cloves garlic, minced or crushed in a garlic press
1 teaspoon dried oregano
½ teaspoon fine sea salt
lamb ribs
½ cup bone or beef broth
juice from 3 lemons (divided)
4 tablespoons extra virgin olive oil
2 teaspoons capers
2 teaspoons minced shallots
1 teaspoon minced fresh parsley
1 teaspoon minced fresh oregano
Added 1/3 cup of red wine and a couple of tbs of maple syrup

1 teaspoon minced fresh mint (optional)
Instructions

Combine the garlic, dried oregano, and salt in a small bowl. Rub evenly onto both sides of the rib.
Place ribs in the Instant Pot and pour in the bone broth and the juice from 2 of the lemons.
Seal lid and set to cook on high pressure for 20 minutes.
While the lamb is in the pressure cooker, begin preheating your grill or broiler.
Allow the Instant Pot to do a 10 minute natural pressure release, then release the remaining pressure and remove the lid.
Take the ribs out and leave the cooking liquid in the pot (or transfer to a pan for the stove). Press the "saute" button and allow the liquid to boil and reduce while you are finishing the rib.
Place the ribs on the preheated grill or under your broiler until they are browned and have an appealing crust on them, flipping at least once so that both sides are done. Time will depend on your particular equipment.
Allow the ribs to rest while you finish the sauce.
Add the olive oil, capers, shallots, and fresh herbs to the reduced cooking liquid to make a sauce.
Cut the ribs into desired serving sizes (I cut mine into single ribs, which would be perfect for a party appetizer) and then serve with the sauce drizzled over top or in a small bowl for dipping.


----------



## Mike CHS

The recipe calls these biscuits but the texture is more like a corn muffin and I just mixed a small amount of batter to see how they taste.  I'll make these again but they don't need the added salt.   Easy and good tasting!

Edit to add:  I made another small batch of these with just an egg white to get the cholesterol numbers down for Teresa.  It of course changed the taste a little but if anything they are fluffier.  Next time I might add some honey to the mix.

*Low-Carb/Keto Biscuits*
https://betterthanbreadketo.com/wp-json/mv-create/v1/creations/6/print

There is nothing more Southern than biscuits and gravy for breakfast. These fluffy low-carb/keto biscuits are low-carb and fill the high-carb biscuit void!

*Prep Time* 10 minutes
*Cook Time* 15 minutes
*Total Time* 25 minutes

Ingredients

1 1/4 cups almond flour
1/3 cups mozzarella cheese, shredded
1/3 cups sour cream
2 large eggs
5 tbsp butter, melted
1/2 tsp baking powder
1/2 tsp pink Himalayan salt
Instructions

Preheat oven to 400˚F
Grease muffin pan with coconut oil cooking spray or butter
Combine all ingredients into a mixing bowl and mix well using a hand mixer
Spoon or pour mixture into muffin tin, filling the cups around 2/3 of the way full
Bake for 10 - 15 minutes or until the tops of the biscuits start to turn a light golden color
Remove from oven and let cool for 3 minutes
Run a knife around the edge of each biscuit to loosen
Remove from muffin tin and devour!
Nutrition Information
Yield
8
Serving Size
1 biscuit _Amount Per Serving_ Calories 205 Total Fat 13g Carbohydrates 2g Protein 2g


----------



## Baymule

We had shrimp scampi tonight. 7 jumbo shrimp each in a pyrex bowl. I grated fresh garlic cloves over the shrimp, then some grated Asiago cheese and 1/8 cup melted butter in each bowl. 

Salad, romaine lettuce, spinach, 1/2 avocado, topped with slivered almonds.

Soup was leftover from Friday's supper.

Soup; I took a frozen pork leg shank and dropped in a pot. I added 2 pint jars of chicken broth and 4 pint jars of tomato sauce. I let it simmer for a couple of hours, then added chopped celery and sliced mushrooms. Seasoning was garlic powder, a pinch of fennel seeds, oregano and salt.


----------



## Ridgetop

DH has to cut carbs (and sugar, and fat).  He needs to lose 100 lbs. and doctor has finally scared him into it by telling him he is borderline diabetic.  I don't eat many carbs (bread, potatoes, pasta, rice, chips, etc.) but sadly DH loves them  He does NOT drink beer thank heaven since it is full of carbs, and we really don't drink much.  Maybe a glass of wine every couple of months with friends.  I would ike to make some of these things but first:

1.Where do you get almond flour and what is it?


----------



## Mike CHS

Almond Flour - It is literally made from ground, blanched almonds.  Our Kroger carries it but their price is out of line.  We buy ours at Costco and they sell 3 pound bags for what Kroger wanted for less than one pound.  It goes a long ways since most of the bread recipes I posted only take about 3 tablespoons.  The biscuit recipe I just posted takes about a cup and a half but I cut the recipe down to about 1/4 for the ingredients since I don't want many at once.  Another thing to look into is coconut flour.

I'm a bread eater also and these have done the trick for me.


----------



## Ridgetop

2.  What are fat bombs?
3.  What is a keto diet?
4.  What are ketos?
5.  Is coconut oil lower in calories, fat, or carbs than olive oil?  Olive oil is good for you.

Sadly, sugar, fat, cream, calories are what make food taste good.  I usually only eat 1 meal a day (dinner) with occasionally some cheese and apple in the middle of the day.  I drink a lot of coffee and don't usually feel hungry.  This is not good my friend says because I need to eat breakfast.  But it really doesn't matter since I don't lose any weight no matter what I eat or don't eat.  I did chemo about 16 years ago and afterwards put on some weight and never could lose it, no matter  what.  I am active but am getting older and having ankle and knee problems.  I have considered getting  stationary bicycle to ride while watching TV at night.  DH has a knee so bad that he can't stand or walk for long times.  We are considering joining the Y so we can swim since that would be good exercise without putting weight on the bad joints.


----------



## Ridgetop

I will look for it at Costco.  Ground almonds actually make almond paste which I have used in pastries. They must dry it out to make it like flour.  Luckily I love almond flavor.


----------



## Baymule

I made these this weekend and they were pretty good. the gelatin keeps it from being crumbly.

Keto Coconut pancakes with gelatin

Ingredients
¼ cup coconut flour, 
1 Tbs.  gelatin
4 eggs, at room temperature
1 heaping Tbs. softened butter or coconut oil
½ cup canned coconut milk
Coconut oil or ghee, for the pan

Instructions

Start heating a seasoned cast iron skillet or enamel skillet over medium heat. Whisk together the coconut flour and gelatin. Stir in the eggs, beating until a smooth paste forms.
Stir in the butter/coconut oil until combined, then add the coconut milk.
Cook the pancakes in the hot skillet with coconut oil/ghee. Cook until the edges and center starts to look opaque, then flip. Smaller pancakes will be easier to flip.

To me, the batter was too thick, so I added almond milk 1/4 cup at a time until I had added 3/4 cup.


----------



## Baymule

@Ridgetop giving up carbohydrates is HARD. I think I could eat a whole box of Coco Puffs and a gallon of milk right now. My husband and I are both working to lose about 15 pounds each. I am working this diet by doing the Keto recipes and watching calories as well. I love wheat flour products. I love sugary stuff and CHOCOLATE. Brownies top the list for the first 10 spaces. I an 5'8" tall and weigh 150 pounds, not really fat, but overweight. I need to weigh in the 130-135 range. I have lost 3 pounds so far. 

My husband was knocking on the door at 300 pounds when we married. He has a terrible junk food love fest. I bought a calorie counting book and started him counting calories. It took him a year to lose 70 pounds. His weight has yo-yo'ed around 250, up and down. He lost weight after we moved here and he had several surgeries. He got to 204 and looked like a skeleton. He is now 235 and wants to get to 220 pounds. At 220, he feels good and looks good.  He has crept up, still not fat, but he doesn't want to BE fat. 

The Keto diet is not one of those deprived diets. No one can stay on a diet that everything is healthy and has no taste. We get full. We have a meal and are not still hungry. The meals are good and satisfying. 

I bought a couple of cookbooks and I am making the recipes that have lower calories. Staying away from carbs and high calorie foods. 

Somewhere in this thread, I posted my recipe for chicken wings, using crushed pork skins (chips) I'm going to try it for pork chops. I'll let everybody know how it goes.


----------



## Baymule

I thawed out a package of Wilbur pork chops. Three pork chops weighed 4 1/2 pounds! Two covered a full size cookie sheet. I used my chicken wing recipe. I breaded them and drizzled more butter over them. I forgot about all the fat that cooks out of the pork chops. So the pork skin breading wasn’t crispy, but it was still delicious. I baked them in the oven at 400 degrees. 

Before I cooked them. 




 

In the oven. 



 

Done. We split one and had some mixed veggies. I’m stuffed.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Yum!  Looks good.

I'm tired - I've worked 8 days in a row and no relief until the weekend.  I think we're having an omelets tonight. (and wine)


----------



## Baymule

Make it easy on yourself and bake frittatas in the oven rather than flipping the omelets.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Oh no... I like frittata's when I want a frittata.  Tonight I wanted an omelet. Helps that I'm an omelet flipping pro, lol!  Cheese, mushroom and ham tonight... delish!!


----------



## Baymule

My omelets are usually raw in the middle.


----------



## Mini Horses

Ridgetop said:


> 3. What is a keto diet?
> 4. What are ketos?



The ketogenic diet is a high-fat, adequate-protein, low-carbohydrate diet that in medicine is used primarily to treat difficult-to-control epilepsy in children. The diet forces the body to burn fats rather than carbohydrates. Wikipedia
People also search for: Low-carbohydrate diet, Carbohydrate, Diet, MORE


What you may want to look into  is a Mediterranean based diet --
The Mediterranean diet is a diet inspired by the eating habits of Greece, Southern Italy, and Spain in the 1940s and 1950s. Wikipedia

Probably somewhere in the middle of these two will be doable.  As both have good points.  Cholesterol may be an issue for your DH -- so type fats would be important.  Also, med diet style allows more breads/potatoes BUT-- a diabetic must cut these due to carbs.  So modified med diet for them.   Lower sugar veggies for both (low-glycemic)...more than high sugar ones (corn, limas, potatoes, etc.).

OBVIOUSLY -- if DH is pre-diabetic, sugars (carbs) need to be eliminated.  Of course, to burn the fat and what sugar is in the body, exercise will be required., regularly.  Low-glycemic foods are recommended.  Weight loss will help with blood sugar numbers, stress on the limbs & joints, etc.   It's hard to give up all that which has been enjoyed.    But it sounds like a "must" for your DH.  Oh, pretty much you will give up artificial sweeteners, too.  Yeah, your body still "sees" them as sugars.   Yep, bread, desserts, chips, cookies, all gone. Smaller meals, more often to keep blood sugar levels stabilized. Once you do this for a few months you will mellow
to it and find when/what you can tolerate for treats.  Pool exercise is good!

The good news -- re-working your eating habits will become second nature in a couple of months.  Now you will need to measure & swap ingredients in the kitchen, not just the barns.  

I'm sure you will research these, & should.   Plus your doctor may set an appointment with a nutritionist.   Most insurances will pay for that with needed weight management & diabetic issues needing control.


----------



## Ridgetop

Thanks for the information.  Maybe keeping him off fats in previous diets was not the answer.  Yesterday DH went to produce store (very cheap prices about half the price of Walmart or grocery stores, lots of choices of veggies since it is Armenian and also caters to Hispanic population - I will miss it if we move to TX since incredible selection of Chinese veggies too).  Before we moved to this place  - horrible soil - clay and shale with Ph of 9! -  I had fruit trees and huge garden where I canned everything for our family of 6 and 2 daycare kids that ate with us.  I hope to go back to that again when we move to place with better soil.  30 years of putting all manure, barn waste, etc. back into soil has made no difference here!  LOL  I had him pick up 4 heads of cauliflower.  About $2.00 per head.  I cooked one head and mashed some for DH and myself as mashed potatoes with chicken breast and gravy.  He allowed as how it was ok.  I already use zucchini under spaghetti sauce instead of pasta occasionally, particularly when I have ginormous zucchini in garden.  I slice them lengthwise and fill with meat sauce then bake.  Very good.  In fact, just as good as spaghetti and easier than spaghetti squash.  I am going to mash up portions of the cauliflower and freeze in individual portions.  Need to try it in Spanish/Mexican recipes instead of rice. 

I don't eat many carbs except in apples and other veggies, but DH loves them.  Need to have healthy substitutes for him since he is hard to control on a diet.  Luckily doctor scared him!  He does  not have any problem with cholesterol though.  We are going on a 3 week cruise with friends in mid-March.  He was worried but I told him I would order for him in the restaurants and to stick with salads, vegetables, no carbs, and meats in the buffet.  If this diet allows fats, then he can have bacon, etc. which will help.  I am also trying to keep him from salt.  Our friends are careful eaters and Lois has been trying to oversee his eating for years when we travel!  I told him I would turn her loose on him.  LOL  Exercise is a problem since his knee is really bad (2 knee replacements in one knee), but he cleans the corrals, and has been working with DS1 on other barn stuff.  I have been encouraging him to get out and do more outside in spurts of activities.  Definitely looking into the Y for swimming.

*I still need to know what are "fat bombs"?*


----------



## Mike CHS

Fat bombs are a new one on me, sorry.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Ridgetop said:


> I still need to know what are "fat bombs"?


Google has lots of recipes....they are mainly a high-calorie "snack."  I think the fat is supposed to help you get into ketosis...

_"Usually made from a combination of ingredients such as butter, coconut oil, nuts and seeds, *fat bombs *were initially designed for those following the Ketogenic diet. Devotees eat a high-*fat*, low-carb diet that induces ketosis, a state of starvation where the body begins to burn *fat* instead of carbohydrates."_


----------



## Ridgetop

frustratedearthmother said:


> I was looking at recipes for fat bombs today. Some of them look delicious. I haven't made any though. I do drop pounds when I do this.





babsbag said:


> Do any of you make "fat bombs"? I am losing very little weight on this diet compared to what I read from many others; and I don't cheat. I lost a lot more when I was on Medifast, but I am sticking to this as my DH is a diabetic and this is better for him. He won't even try Medifast. But it is a little frustrating to not see the scales budge. A friend tells me to eat more fat.



*WHAT ARE THESE FAT BOMBS?  *


----------



## frustratedearthmother

I have not as of yet...but some of the recipes look pretty tasty!


----------



## Ridgetop

Is this ketosis like the ketosis where you have to give glycol to the dairy goats?


----------



## Ridgetop

I eat extra heavy whipping cream on stuff.  That must be good in this keto diet.  I used to eat a lot of heavy cream, fruit, veggies, meat, ice cream, and almost no carbs.  I was always thin, not emaciated but very trim and could lose weight easily, I kept track of my daily weight and would take off any extra lbs. as soon as they appeared.  Since cancer treatment and chemo, I have not been able to lose any of the cancer weight.  Maybe I was eating a keto diet without knowing it, I just thought I had a high metabolism. 

Since I need to use this for DH, I will try it myself, and hopefully it will take off some of the weight I put on.  It would be great for my ankles and knee.


----------



## Mike CHS

There are a ton of books on keto and  many web sites that explain keto better.  I'm not strict since I style like to eat fruit but I keep them limited since they are super high in carbs.  A lot of vegetables like carrots and potatoes are also super high.  You can read about how the sugars in many foods cause a negative affect on the process.


----------



## Ridgetop

I will look it up.  Thanks.


----------



## Mike CHS

Lamb with Rutabaga Stew

No real recipe but the ingredients are:

1 lb lamb stew meat
Rutabaga
Beef broth
small amount of onions
1 can of mushrooms
garlic (minced)

It didn't need salt but we don't use much anyway.  We browned the meat and put all ingredients in the pressure cooker for 18 minutes.  You can also use turnips and keep it low carb.


----------



## Ridgetop

Are rutabagas and turnips sweet?  I love parsnips.  I still have some lamb stew meat and lamb necks in the freezer from our last lamb.  I have decided that both of our freezer lambs will be going in OUR freezer.  DS2 has already called dibs on one for his girlfriend's family.  They are serious so it might be a bribe for her dad.  LOL  I think a diamond on her left hand would be just as good for her dad!  Or maybe not since he can't wear the diamond and can eat the lamb.


----------



## Mike CHS

Rutabagas have almost no taste raw but they get almost a sweet potato taste when cooked.  I really like them. Turnips have a different taste and sort of radish like. 

Good luck on the diamond no matter which hand it falls on.


----------



## babsbag

Fat bombs are usually sweet, made with things like coconut butter, peanut butter, cream cheese, (I use goat cheese), artificial sweetener, and chocolate to name a few. The idea is that they will keep you from being hungry. When you can't have any more carbs and you can't have any more protein you can have fat and it won't kick you out of ketosis. 

I have pretty much given up on the keto diet. I have lost 7 pounds in a month, and gained 2. I am having a hard time with the fat as I have no gallbladder. I lost weight on medifast a few years ago and will go back to that. I also have no functioning thyroid gland and the keto diet is just too many calories for me. I can gain weight just looking at food.


----------



## Mike CHS

I hated to like that post but can relate so I did.


----------



## Ridgetop

Oh oh, DH has no gall bladder either, and is on thyroid meds.  Will try keto with less fat, and see what happens.  Any weight loss will be good for him.  At least if he can have some good things like bacon, lamb chops, and red meat, DH will be happier on this diet.


----------



## Ridgetop

I will try to get rutabagas.  I love my pressure cooker.   It makes good meals in less than an hour and tenderizes tough cuts of meat!  My grandmother gave me her old heavy cast aluminum Presto when I married 47 years ago, and I just replaced it this year because the bakelite handle finally gave up the ghost.


----------



## babsbag

There are ways to do Keto with no gallbladder but one of their suggestions is not to eat dairy or eggs...something gibberish about long strain fatty acids vs. medium chain and the latter being easier to digest. Well, I was living on cheese and eggs so that was no go for me. The high fat diet just gives me a stomach ache. 

As far as the thyroid, if his meds are working he should be fine. I have always suspected that mine is not working as it should in spite of the blood test. Years ago when my thyroid went over active I actually felt great and lost weight without much effort. However I was playing on a softball team and having a heart rate of over 200 after reaching first base was not a good thing and I knew I needed to get it taken care of.  Other than that it was nice.


----------



## Baymule

Ridgetop said:


> Oh oh, DH has no gall bladder either, and is on thyroid meds.  Will try keto with less fat, and see what happens.  Any weight loss will be good for him.  At least if he can have some good things like bacon, lamb chops, and red meat, DH will be happier on this diet.


Maybe you should skip the keto and just go to counting calories and carbs. When you get to comparing food, it makes sense. Such as apples to a doughnut. 1 plain glazed doughnut is 200+ calories and carbs are 22 grams+ and 1 apple is 65 calories with carbs at 17 grams. Your husband could have 3 apples for what 1 doughnut would equal. And who stops at only ONE doughnut? Who eats THREE apples at one sitting? Which one is more food? Get a calorie counter book or download a calorie app on your phone. He could still have meat, just not large portions. It would take some doing, but you could plan out meals with snacks, then ride herd on him with a cattle prod. LOL LOL


----------



## Mike CHS

Almond Flour - so far we have found that anything that we used to use wheat flour works with the almond flour.  I want to check out our Amish Store and see if they have any coconut flour in stock so I can try that.  I have read that you can use it for anything you use the almond flour with but you don't run the risk of impacting someone that has a nut allergy.

We made some Oven Fried Chicken thighs tonight and it was great.  It wouldn't fit on the keto menu but it was good and very low carb which is what I prefer. We dipped the chicken in buttermilk then dipped it in spiced almond flour.  The crust was nice and crunchy and the chicken very tasty and moist.


----------



## Mike CHS

We did a couple of batches of chicken wings last night, one using coconut flour and the other with no flour with both being done in the oven so they were both pretty low carbs. I must have thrown the recipe away but I'll dig it up and post it as the batch not breaded was some of the best chicken wings I have ever had.

We stopped at KFC after my annual wellness check with my doctor and using the Myfitnesspal link see that I about undid all of the good done in the last few weeks.


----------



## Mike CHS

Here is the recipe and I'm adding a link to the site that we got it.  As I said in the previous post, these take some time to cook to get the right texture but they are worth every minute of the time:

https://www.recipetineats.com/truly-crispy-oven-baked-buffalo-wings-my-wings-cookbook/

This recipe uses a technique discovered by Cook's Illustrated to make chicken wings in the oven that come out so crispy that it's hard to believe they aren't deep fried. Tossed in a classic hot sauce and served with a side of blue cheese dip and celery sticks and you have one of the most genius food combinations this world has ever seen!
Prep Time15 mins
Cook Time1 hr 10 mins
Total Time1 hr 25 mins
Course: Chicken Wings, Party Food
Cuisine: American
Keyword: Baked chicken wings, Buffalo Wings
Servings: 8
Calories: 476kcal
Author: Nagi | RecipeTin Eats
*Ingredients*
*Crispy Baked Wings*

4 lb / 2 kg  chicken wings, wingettes & drumettes (Note 1)
5 teaspoons baking powder (NOT baking soda / bi-carb soda) (Note 2)
3/4 teaspoons salt
*Sauce*

4 tbsp / 60g  unsalted butter, melted
1/2 cup Frank’s Original Red Hot Sauce (Note 3)
1 tbsp brown sugar
1/4 tsp salt
*Blue Cheese Dip*

1/2 cup crumbled blue cheese, softened (I use gorgonzola)
1/2 cup sour cream
1/4 cup mayonnaise
1 clove small garlic, minced
1 - 3 tbsp milk
2 tbsp lemon juice
1/2 tsp salt
Black pepper
*To Serve*

Celery sticks
Lots of beer
*Instructions*
*Crispy Baked Wings*

Lay the wings on a rack on a rimmed baking tray and let them dry in the fridge overnight. Alternatively, pat them dry with paper towels.
Preheat the oven to 250F / 120C (all oven types - standard/convection/fan). Put one oven shelf in the lower quarter of the oven and one in the top quarter.
Place the wings in a large ziplock bag. Add the baking powder and salt. Shake the bag to coat the wings evenly.
Line the tray with foil. Spray the rack on the baking tray with oil. Place the wings skin side up on the rack (ok if snug, they shrink). Bake on the lower shelf in the oven for 30 minutes.
Then move the tray up to the higher shelf and turn the oven up to 425F / 220C. Bake for a further 40 to 50 minutes, rotating the tray halfway through. The wings do not need to be turned over. The wings are ready when they are dark golden brown and the skin is very crispy.
Toss with Hot Sauce and serve immediately with Blue Cheese Dip and celery sticks. They can be served plain, with a dipping sauce or tossed in sauce.
*Sauce*

Whisk together the Sauce ingredients. Keep warm or reheat just prior to using.
*Blue Cheese Dip*

Mash the blue cheese with sour cream until smooth (or to your taste).
Add remaining ingredients and mix well until combined, using milk to get it to the consistency you want.
Store in the fridge until required. Remove from the fridge 15 minutes before serving.
*Notes*
*1. Wings* - While this recipe can be used for whole chicken wings, I prefer to cut them into wingettes and drumettes to make them easier to eat. See below for how to cut wings.  You will need 2.15kg / 4.3 lb of whole wings to make 2kg/4lb of wingettes and drumettes, after taking into account the wing tips which are discarded. *2. Baking powder -* Use aluminium free baking powder, if you can find it, the flavour is neutral. If you can't find it, it's totally fine - just be sure to toss the wings well to coat evenly, you do not want thick patches of the baking powder anywhere. Baking powder is the secret to outrageously crispy baked wings, discovered by Cooks' Illustrated / America's Test Kitchen. *DO NOT mistake with baking soda* /bi-carbonate soda - if you use baking soda accidentally, it is inedible. *3. Franks Hot Sauce -* If you are in Australia, you can find Frank's Hot Sauce at Coles and Woolworths in the section where tomato sauce, tabasco etc are. It costs around the same as other hot sauces. If you can't find Franks, then any other hot sauce will do just fine. Even sriracha works - just add 1 tsp of sugar. *4. General notes:** Salt - only a small amount is required, it's a phenomenon I can't explain but this small amount perfectly seasons 2kg/4lb of wings using this baking method.* These shrink when baked because the fat under the skin renders out (melts) which is how these become super crisp. So they can be snug on the rack.* They are *JUICY not dry*, despite the long cook time. This is because the first bake at the lower temp barely cooks them, it only melts the fat.* These bake to a golden brown, not a deep golden brown. You will know they are done because the skin will be lovely and crispy. *5. Source:* The recipe for the wings is from Cook's Illustrated "Meats Book" cookbook. The sauce recipe is my own. *6. To reheat:* Allow to cool, then cover and refrigerate - do not coat with sauce. The skin will wrinkle and soften. Preheat oven to 200C/390F. Spread wings out on tray, skin side up, and bake for 5 to 8 minutes or until the skin puffs up so the wrinkles smooth out and becomes crisp again. *7. Make Ahead:* These stay crispy for as long as the wings are warm, so around 20 – 30 minutes. The skin stays crispy for around 10 – 15 minutes after tossing in the sauce, then after that they start to soften but not go soggy, up to around 30 minutes. If you reheat after tossing in sauce, they go soggy. 8. Comprehensive FAQ is available in the original Truly Crispy Oven Baked Wings. 8. Oven Baked Buffalo Wings nutrition for just plain crispy wings (419 cal) and including the hot sauce (476 cal), both assuming 8 servings. Note that the wings have been adjusted to reflect the amount of fat that is rendered out (I measured the fat I poured off the tray  ).     
*Nutrition*
Serving: 247g | Calories: 476kcal | Carbohydrates: 3.1g | Protein: 63.3g | Fat: 22g | Saturated Fat: 8.1g | Cholesterol: 210mg | Sodium: 1195mg | Potassium: 934mg | Sugar: 1.3g | Vitamin A: 2% | Calcium: 20% | Iron: 16%


----------



## Devonviolet

Mike CHS said:


> Rutabagas have almost no taste raw but they get almost a sweet potato taste when cooked.


According to My Fitness Pal, one cup of cooked Rutabega has 15g of carbs.


----------



## Devonviolet

WOW @Mike CHS, those crispy wings sure look good! And really low carb!  It says it is 8 servings. So, how many wing pieces would that come to per serving?


----------



## Rammy

Mike CHS said:


> We did a couple of batches of chicken wings last night, one using coconut flour and the other with no flour with both being done in the oven so they were both pretty low carbs. I must have thrown the recipe away but I'll dig it up and post it as the batch not breaded was some of the best chicken wings I have ever had.
> 
> We stopped at KFC after my annual wellness check with my doctor and using the Myfitnesspal link see that I about undid all of the good done in the last few weeks.


Bad, Mike! Bad, Mike!


----------



## Mike CHS

We looked at several different recipes and I'm pretty sure it counts each piece of the wing as one.

Also, I know rutabagas are high in carbs but I'm keeping my total day count down but 15 compared to the whole day is relatively low for me.


----------



## Mike CHS

Devonviolet said:


> According to My Fitness Pal, one cup of cooked Rutabega has 15g of carbs.



I'm also finding several sites that don't agree with My Fitness Pal on several things but it's been right on for several.  I looked at a couple of sites and they are showing rutabagas as 4-7 gms of carbs for 1/2 cup which I find ok for a somewhat starchy food.


----------



## Devonviolet

Now that I am past thee hunger stage and losing weight, I am getting serious about the low carb diet - not Keto. I’m starting to revisit the recipes here, on this thread, for ideas, because there are times I don’t know what to eat.

I get daily emails from Dr. Mercola, about health issues. Some I read, and some I read the synopsis and delete. The one today turned out to be very interesting, about the importance of glycine, for multiple body systems and overall health. The bottom line (for me) was that you can buy a glycine supplement ($$$) or better yet, you can get your glycine from your food. I prefer food ala my quote: “Let food be your medicine”.

From what I have read, there is no upper limit for a safe amount of glycine (although that I saw a suggestion of 15-65g of glycine was reasonable). Most people get about 2g per day, which really isn’t enough for optimal health.

So, I started looking online for food sources of glycine. It turns out that plain organic beef gelatin powder is 30% glycine, which is the highest food sourcee of glycine in the world.

There are actually three ways to get glycine:
1. Bone broth (the best way)
2. Beef gelatin
3. Collagen Peptides (as opposed to just collagen)
Both have glycine and multiple health benefits. The 2 real differences between the two are:
1. The gelatin is long chain amino acid, and collegen peptide is a short chain amino acid.
2. Gelatin gels and collegen peptide doesn’t.

So, then I started looking for low carb ways to use gelatin. I ultimately found recipes for Aspic. I couldn’t find a recipe I like, that was low carb. So, I got some ingredients out and started making up my own recipe.  According to My Fitness Pal, it fits nicely within my low carb diet, and it is quite tasty!  I’m thinking it would make a nice, safe, mid-meal snack. So, I thought I would share it with you.

Pork or Chicken Aspic

4 cups broth or stock from cooking meat (or organic broth from the store)
8 tsp organic gelatin powder
3/4 Cup cook chicken or pork, chop finely
1 Tbsp of healthy fat (coconut oil, rendered lard, grapeseed oil, etc)
1 medium onion, medium chop
1 Tbsp water
1 cup greens (Collards, Spinach, Kale or other greens of choice)
1 Tbsp minced garlic
1/2 tsp sea salt
1/4 tsp Southwest seasoning

Directions

Pour about 1-1/2 cups of the broth into a medium size bowl and gradually sprinkle gelatin on top. As the gelatin absorbs the liquid, stir it in, so you can sprinkle a little more. Do this until all of the gelatin is incorporated into the broth

Pour remaining broth into a sauce pan on the stove and heat until hot. It is not necessary to boil it.  Turn heat off.

Add the hydrated gelatin to the broth and stir until dissolved. This is plain aspic.

Pour the aspic into an 8x8” cake pan and place in the refrigerator for approximately 1 hour, to slightly gel.

Melt fat in a fry pan and add onions and 1 Tbsp water, over medium heat. Place lid on the pan. Lower heat and simmer for approximately 3-4 minutes, until the onions are tender.  Remove lid, increase heat to medium high, and stir until onions are slightly browned.

Lower head to medium. Add minced garlic and stir until it becomes opaque. Over heating garlic makes it bitter.

Chop greens to about 1/2” and add to onions.  Stir for 3-4 minutes until greens are tender. You can use frozen, chopped greens. However, they should be heated in the microwave for about 1-1/2 to 2 minutes, to soften before stirring into the onions.

Add salt and Southwest Seasonings, and stir to combine. If you don’t have Southwest seasoning, you could use a few sprinkles of chili powder, paprika and cumin (to equal approximately 1/4 tsp).

When finished cooking the vegetables, check the aspic, to see if it has slightly gelled. If so, add the chopped meat and vegetables and stir to combine.

Return pan to the refrigerator for 2+ hours, until firm. Cut into 8 squares to serve.

Calories: 69        Carbs:    4        Fat: 3        Protein: 7        Sodium: 588


----------



## Mike CHS

That is some interesting reading and Thank You for the recipe.


----------



## Devonviolet

Here are two articles that I found.

This is the Dr. Mercola article. It gets a bit scientific, but if you keep going, you will find the info on glycine, which is more in layman’s terms.

https://articles.mercola.com/sites/...190204Z1_UCM&et_cid=DM265574&et_rid=536493587

This link is an article talkiing about the difference between gelatin and collogen. It also gives the health benefits of both:

https://blog.kettleandfire.com/gelatin-vs-collagen


----------



## Ridgetop

It is interesting that the rutabagas have more carbs than I thought.  However, since none of us liked them, it is not a problem.  I am going to mash them up with the liquid from the lamb stew and give it to the dogs in their kibble.  they will like it (I hope) and I can preen about making homemade dog food.  LOL

DH has been sticking to his no carb diet, and has now lost 20 lbs.  He thinks.  He wore the same outfit he wore several weeks ago to the first doctor and the scale said he was 20 lbs less.  BUT it was not the same doctor nor the same scale so . . . .  He is eating less and his stomach is shrinking in that he is not so hungry.  He is drinking bouillon when he is hungry which has few calories but a ton of salt.  I am eating the same as he is, but do put heavy cream on stuff.  I have only lost half a pound but am not really dieting so at least I haven't gained. 

I am considering the cattle rod, Baymule . . . . I am pretty sure I can order one from Jeffers!  I think I need a shock collar for myself though.


----------



## Mike CHS

In case anyone is interested the crispy baked chicken wings are as good warmed up in the microwave for dinner today were as they were yesterday.


----------



## Latestarter

Mike and others, I want to really thank you for starting and running with this thread. I have saved so many recipes that I want to try. And with my health changes and diet changes required/coming, this thread is become a go-to spot!


----------



## Rammy

@Latestarter !!


----------



## Mike CHS

Joe - what's good about most of these is that you don't have cravings because they satisfy.


----------



## Devonviolet

Latestarter said:


> Mike and others, I want to really thank you for starting and running with this thread. I have saved so many recipes that I want to try. And with my health changes and diet changes required/coming, this thread is become a go-to spot!


  WOOHOO! So glad to hear that, LS!!!


----------



## Baymule

I made a dip with plain Greek yogurt and dry ranch dressing mix. It's great with veggies.


----------



## Mike CHS

Bread recipe note -  For those that are watching cholesterol numbers,  we have gone back and made every recipe that we posted just using egg whites.  It made the taste a bit different but other than that all of the recipes held together.  Teresa has even made pancakes out of both coconut and almond flour.


----------



## Baymule

I made your enchilada recipe tonight. OMG! It was so good! I used pepper jack to make the tortillas and had home made ranch dip left over from the Super Bowl and used that too. We are stuffed. 2 enchiladas and half an avocado and we are full. 

I love tortillas. I miss tortillas. Now that I can make tortillas, I can make us lamb tacos with the imitation tortillas made from cheese.


----------



## Mike CHS

I love enchiladas and that one fills that taste.    We did some tortillas using coconut flour and they were awesome.  They have a sweeter taste though than the almond flour.  We have a Mennonite store that has the various flours at better than internet prices so that makes it easy.


----------



## Baymule

Mike CHS said:


> I love enchiladas and that one fills that taste.    We did some tortillas using coconut flour and they were awesome.  They have a sweeter taste though than the almond flour.  We have a Mennonite store that has the various flours at better than internet prices so that makes it easy.


What's your tortilla recipe?


----------



## Mike CHS

Baymule said:


> What's your tortilla recipe?




Would you believe I can't find it?    I'll go back and dig it up tomorrow but it's just egg whites and coconut flour and a bit of baking powder.  I'll post that one once I make sure it's the one we did.


----------



## Mother Hen

Hi Everyone!
    I'm  back and got to say I  missed all my friends here on BYH!
     I don't know  how many of you  are  also a member of  Sufficient Self so for those of you who don't know  I  no longer live in New York.  I moved to Virginia Nov 4th, 2018 in order to be with my boyfriend who I  had known for a lot of years but ended up losing contact  then out of the blue I  found a way to contact him and  low and behold  fate stepped in. 
          I am currently  living in Amelia Court House but on March 2nd going to be moving to Chesterfield, VA. 
   How has everybody been?


----------



## Mother Hen

I understand that this is a thread for low carb recipes but  I  noticed  alot of members are interested in  this thread.
    I try to make me a smoothie every morning. The following is  what I  do
   1 med-large banana 
   1 orange 
   1 apple
   1 c Orange juice 
   1/2 c Almond Milk
   1/2-1 tsp cinnamon 
    8-10 ice cubes
     Peel and cut banana and orange.
    Put first 6 ingredients in  blender and  blend until smooth then add enough ice cubes  until it's  the thickness  you desire. 
   I get two tall glasses.
  Yes, you can do your own variations of  it but for me it curbs my hunger and keeps me energized until  noon.
   I have also mixed in blueberries and  yogurt. 
   All I know  is  at the end of Dec  when the rest of the household  was getting sick I  stayed healthy.


----------



## Mike CHS

Several people have commented that they had more energy (me included)


----------



## Mike CHS

We try to not have the same meal very often but I love smoked sausage and cabbage.  To change the taste a bit I add some yellow mustard or my no sugar BBQ sauce and it changes the taste in a good way.

*Fried Cabbage with Sausage*
Be sure to brown the sausage nicely for extra flavor.

Per serving: 304 calories, 24g fat, 12g protein, 13g carbs, 5g fiber = 8 net carbs

Prep Time 10 minutes
Cook Time 20 minutes
Total Time 30 minutes
Servings 5
Calories 304 kcal

Ingredients

12 ounces smoked sausage
2 tablespoons olive oil divided
1/2 yellow onion
2 cloves garlic
1 medium head cabbage
1 teaspoon salt
1 teaspoon ground pepper
Instructions

Slice the smoked sausage into thin rounds.
Heat 1 tablespoon olive oil in a dutch oven or large, deep skillet over medium heat. Add the sausage to the skillet and cook, stirring often, until sausage is browned on both sides, about 4 minutes.
Add the onion and garlic to the skillet and cook 3 more minutes to soften onions.
Add the remaining tablespoon of oil to the skillet along with the cabbage and sprinkle with salt and pepper.
Cook the cabbage, stirring constantly, until it becomes tender, about 10 minutes.
Serve immediately.


----------



## Mike CHS

Nutrition Analyzer

There are a bunch of us that either create or make major changes to a recipe so I'm posting the link that I use to get nutrition data.  It's easy to use and doesn't need a login to use the app:

https://www.verywellfit.com/recipe-nutrition-analyzer-4157076


----------



## Mother Hen

Mike CHS,
                  Your recipe for  sausage and  cabbage  sounds delicious and  I'm going to  try it sometime (more than likely  after my boyfriend and I  move into our new house).


----------



## Mike CHS

That's one of those simple recipes that tastes like comfort food.


----------



## Devonviolet

Mike CHS said:


> *Fried Cabbage with Sausage*


That recipe sounds yummy!  I LOVE fried cabbage! Can't wait to try it!

On another note, here is a pic of my lunch today. 





1/2 serving of my Pork Aspic
10 large black olives
1 hard boiled eggs
1 Tbsp shaved Romano cheese

Calories: 201 Carbs: 6g  Fat: 17g Protein: 16g


----------



## Mother Hen

My boyfriend  received that in the  mail yesterday and I  was given a direct order than once we move I'm going to be  making it.  I'm not  to keen on cooked veggies but I'm  willing to  try it at least once. If one of the other members tries it  before I get a chance please post how it turned out.


----------



## Mike CHS

Mother Hen said:


> View attachment 57894
> My boyfriend  received that in the  mail yesterday and I  was given a direct order than once we move I'm going to be  making it.  I'm not  to keen on cooked veggies but I'm  willing to  try it at least once. If one of the other members tries it  before I get a chance please post how it turned out.



I have done soup like that often and really like it but for anyone planning their carbs I broke this one down and it comes out to around 21 grams of carbs per 1 cup serving.


----------



## greybeard

I guess the fish tacos I had last night won't qualify either, but they were heads above any others I've ever had.


----------



## Mike CHS

GB - go ahead and post anything. If it's good it doesn't have to be low carb. I don't know that everyone reading these are totally strict and if it does matter, they can figure the numbers into their totals.

I have a loaf of keto bread in the oven that should be done in a bit.  If it works I'll post the recipe.


----------



## Mike CHS

I made the bread mentioned above and it turned out ok following the recipe but if I make it again, I will add garlic salt and probably some herbs as it is bland (like bread is expected to be I guess). It has a bread like texture and would work great with pasta sauce and would work well to sop up gravies and that sort of thing.  We will keep using the flat bread recipe I posted early in the thread for sandwiches as it works well.

*Keto Bread: A Low-Carb Bread Recipe*
https://draxe.com/recipe/keto-bread-recipe/

Ingredients:

1½ cups almond flour
6 egg whites
¼ teaspoon cream of tartar
3–4 tablespoons butter, melted
¾ teaspoon baking soda
3 teaspoons apple cider vinegar
2 tablespoons coconut flour
Directions:

Preheat the oven to 375 F.
Add the cream of tartar to the egg white mixture and, using a hand mixer, whip the eggs until soft peaks are formed.
Add the almond flour, butter, baking soda, apple cider vinegar and coconut flour to a food processor, blending until well-incorporated.
Place the mix into a bowl and gently fold in the egg white mixture.
Grease an 8x4 loaf pan and pour in the bread mixture.
Bake for 30 minutes.
*Note: can use 3 teaspoons baking powder instead of ¾ teaspoon baking soda and 3 teaspoons apple cider vinegar*

If you’re following a *keto diet*, this keto bread recipe is definitely a must-know! It’s also a Paleo bread recipe and a gluten-free bread recipe. But even if you’re not following any of these diets, I think you’ll want to give this bread a try because it’s not only healthy, but absolutely delicious and easy to make at home.

Nutrition:

65 calories
3.1 grams protein
6 grams fat
2.4 grams carbohydrates
1.2 grams fiber
0.4 grams sugar
74 milligrams sodium
5.3 milligrams cholesterol
1 milligram *iron* (5.6 percent DV)
19 milligrams calcium (1.5 percent DV)
70 international units vitamin A (1.4 percent DV)


----------



## greybeard

Mike CHS said:


> GB - go ahead and post anything. If it's good it doesn't have to be low carb. I don't know that everyone reading these are totally strict and if it does matter, they can figure the numbers into their totals.


No, yall are doing good here with your recipes and efforts.
I did cut carbs back beginning in early 2017 I think it was..may have been 2016, but did so under tutelage from a great diabetes nutritionist at the regional hospital I use (Kingwood Tx) . She lives about 4 miles upriver from me, and tho we had never met, she knows my property, it's history, watched the transformation from forest to farmland,  and operation as she's been driving by here every day going to work for 20+ years. She stressed portion control and "You can have some carbs, in fact you need them with your lifestyle of work, but you have to burn them. EXERCISE Don..get out there and walk your place, walk the whole fenceline everyday and ride those bikes!"
I have just as much admiration, gratitude, and respect for her as I do my cardiologist and the surgeon that did my quad bypass in Oct '15.

And the fish tacos were at a new Mexican seafood place that just opened here. They were good because they were so simple..and used flavors instead of fillers.
Every fish taco I've ever had before, was stuffed full of all kinds of crap....sour cream, lettuce, cabbage, olives, salsa, and a fish patty inside 2 regular size soft corn shells. Needed 2 to keep it from falling apart from all the liquid. They were hugely fat messy dripping things. They were pretty good, in a burrito kind of way..but just TOO busy if you know what I mean.

The new place used only a little white colored sauce down the bottom inside only one really thin shell, followed by a little thin dribble of some kind of tamarind & mango sauce or paste, then a patty of grilled tilapia, surrounded only by very thinly shreds of carrots, cabbage and onion...angel hair pasta thin.  A perfect meld and blend of flavors without all the other stuff. The tamarind really brought it alive. I choose caldo and coleslaw for sides.


----------



## Mike CHS

A friend gave us some venison hot dogs and sausage and I decided I wanted a hot dog on bread this morning. Since we fed all of our bread and buns to the chickens I experimented some. I mixed 4 egg whites with 1 tbs of cream cheese and 4 tbs of almond flour.  I added some garlic salt and honey and this is what I came up with.  The long bun critters were done in the oven at 350 till firm, the tortilla critter was done on the stove top.

These are simple but tasty and the dogs are loving the cooked egg yokes they are getting.


----------



## Mike CHS

Myfitnesspal

I'm glad I'm not a betting man because I would have bet that the Myfitnesspal app would not have venison hot dogs or Hot Venison Sausage Stick in their data base but it did.  So far I haven't found a single item that I had any trouble getting into the data.

Thank you again for letting us on to that one.


----------



## Devonviolet

Back when I 1st started using myfitnesspal (hmm . . . 2013?)  It was sadly lacking in food options. I am really pleased with it now. Although, since data is mostly input by members it can sometimes be wrong.

I was just trying to input a creamy cauliflower recipe I found and one of the listings for 1 oz of cauliflower was 21500 calories!    So I checked another site. Turns out it was 21.500 calories.   Someone left out the decimal. 

Since our local raw milk is almost 5% butterfat, I tried the only option, a listing for 5% buffalo milk - all zeros for all the pertinent numbers.  So, when I have some time, I will do some research & fill in the numbers.

Although, it does say raw goat milk is 10g of fat & 11g of carbs, which is higher than 4% whole ciw milk. So, I'm gyessing 5% buffalo milk and owr local Jersey raw milk would be close to raw goat milk.


----------



## Mike CHS

The site is way off on a lot of things but I can see why.  Teresa eats plain oatmeal with a bit of honey and the site shows some silly number of carbs and fat.  It looks like a lot of their foods like oatmeal in this case, was put in by somebody who used butter and milk in their oatmeal and it does come out to that total.  I input a meal I had done with lamb and it showed up with enough sodium to be over my weekly goal with that one entree and it didn't have any salt in it.  

It's still the easiest tool that I have used and close enough for what most of us use it for.


----------



## Devonviolet

Yeah, that's the way I see it.  It does a great job listing & calculating carbs, fats, protein & sodium. I just look at each meal to see if it seems right, based on past experience. If it looks wrong, I will double check it on another site. I also, on occasion have changed a number & list my source.


----------



## Devonviolet

This afternoon, I found a cool keto sites, with some great recipes. I’ve already saved some for future use.  I was talking with @Baymule, on the phone tonight. She looked at the site, and found some recipes that she wants to try.

Take a look, and see if you like it.

www.ketoconnect.net


----------



## Baymule

We weighed this morning. I weighed 144, BJ weighed 233. It's working!


----------



## Mike CHS

Congratulations to both of you.


----------



## Baymule

Got a pot of soup on the stove. 1 quart of chicken broth, 3 pint jars of tomato sauce and one lamb loin roast, simmering. I’ll cut up the meat after while, it was a frozen lump. I’ll add some celery and onion, maybe something else.


----------



## Mike CHS

The meat looks like it's already falling off of the bone.  YUM!


----------



## Baymule

It's getting there. It has been cold, nasty, drizzly, should have made soup 3 days ago. This stuff is so good. I love cooking with what I raise/grow and can/slaughter. It's easy to be a good cook when I have good ingredients.


----------



## Baymule

It's getting there. It has been cold, nasty, drizzly, should have made soup 3 days ago. This stuff is so good. I love cooking with what I raise/grow and can/slaughter. It's easy to be a good cook when I have good ingredients.


----------



## Baymule

It's getting there. It has been cold, nasty, drizzly, should have made soup 3 days ago. This stuff is so good. I love cooking with what I raise/grow and can/slaughter. It's easy to be a good cook when I have good ingredients.


----------



## Baymule

It's getting there. It has been cold, nasty, drizzly, should have made soup 3 days ago. This stuff is so good. I love cooking with what I raise/grow and can/slaughter. It's easy to be a good cook when I have good ingredients.


----------



## Baymule

It's getting there. It has been cold, nasty, drizzly, should have made soup 3 days ago. This stuff is so good. I love cooking with what I raise/grow and can/slaughter. It's easy to be a good cook when I have good ingredients.


----------



## Baymule

Stupid computer. It wouldn't post, wouldn't post, wouldn't post, then it did. multiple times.


----------



## Rammy

I just figured you really wanted to make soup.


----------



## Mike CHS

We just sliced up some cucumbers, broccoli, celery and cauliflower and my meat for dinner was a cooked venison hot dog.  Some blueberries for dessert.


----------



## Baymule

I cut up the lamb, chopped an onion and celery. Dumped in a small container of cooked ground lamb, simmering. After I go feed, we'll feed US!


----------



## Mike CHS

I assume everyone has a go-to chili recipe but I'll add what I'm making this afternoon.  This one comes out to around 11 carbs for a two cup serving.  Teresa warms some pinto and kidney beans to add to hers.

*Low Carb Chili*
INGREDIENTS

1 tablespoon Extra Virgin Olive Oil
1 medium (2-1/2" dia) Onions
1 tsp Garlic
2 Jalapeno Peppers
1/2 tsp Salt
1/4 tsp Red or Cayenne Pepper
2 tbsps Chili Powder
1 1/2 tsps Cumin
1/8 tsp Cinnamon
2 lbs Ground Beef (80% Lean / 20% Fat)
1 14.5 oz can Diced Tomato
1 1/2 cup, shreddeds Monterey Jack Cheese
DIRECTIONS

Brown the ground beef and drain the fat. I use an oven proof dutch oven to brown the meat then simmer it till the onions are soft

Add onion; cook until golden, about 3 minutes, stirring occasionally. Add garlic and jalapeños; cook 30 seconds, stirring until fragrant.

Add salt, red pepper, chili powder, cumin, cinnamon and ground beef to skillet.  Add tomatoes, and bring to a boil. Sprinkle cheese over top. Place 5 inches from heating element, and broil just until melted, about 5 minutes.

*Nutrition Facts


Serving size: 2 cups


Servings: 4

*
Amount per serving

Calories
262
% Daily Value*
*Total Fat* 7.7g
10%
Saturated Fat 2.8g
14%
*Cholesterol* 101mg
34%
*Sodium* 92mg
4%
*Total Carbohydrate* 11g
4%
Dietary Fiber 3.2g
11%
Total Sugars 6.4g
*Protein* 36.6g


----------



## Baymule

Well, we blew it today. Thursday is our 23rd anniversary, since we were in Tyler, we celebrated early. BJ went for fried catfish, rice and beans, cole slaw and hushpuppies. I went for the cheesy grits with grilled shrimp, French bread and hush puppies. For the rest of the week I am on water and one piece of turkey lunchmeat.   Naahhh……. I don't think so!


----------



## Mike CHS

Happy Anniversary!!!  Catfish is my weakness.  There is a convenience store in Cornersville that has a little deli area and they make the best fried catfish in the county so I don't go in there.


----------



## Baymule

BJ brought home enough for 2 more meals.


----------



## Mike CHS

Biscuits - I haven't been satisfied with the recipes I have found so far that were called biscuits.  They worked somewhat but they just didn't seem like biscuits and more like corn muffins.  I threw together a quick batch of dough this morning because I wanted a sausage biscuit for breakfast.  It was nothing more than almond flour, a little salt, one egg white and one whole egg (To accommodate Teresa's lower cholesterol hunt) 3 table spoons of butter and about a cup and a half of almond flour.  I mixed everything together then spooned out the biscuits on parchment paper.  I cooked them for right at 15 minutes at 350 and they served the purpose for what I wanted.  They held together good and were just the right size for a sausage patty.

I didn't do a nutrition breakdown but it is low carb and probably 40 mg of cholesterol.


----------



## Mike CHS

Psyllium Husks

This does make a world of difference in almond flour bread recipes and it gives the bread more of a traditional bread texture.  We can get both almond and coconut flour locally but not the psyllium husks so we ordered from Amazon.  We order our spices in bulk (and vacuum seal them) from Atlantic Spice Company and have for years. I saw this morning that they now carry psyllium husks for $4 a pound less than I paid on Amazon. If you're interested in checking them out their web site is atlanticspice dot com.

In most cases their prices are as cheap for a pound of product instead of paying premium for those tiny bottles in the grocery stores.  They used to have a minimum order size of $50 but looking around the site it looks like that has changed.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Good info!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Baymule

Mike you said Teresa can't eat bread because she is allergic to the yeast. Have y'all ever tried Irish Soda Bread? it uses soda instead of yeast and makes a good loaf of bread. It wouldn't help you because it is not low carb, but it might help her. There are recipes for it all over the net.


----------



## Mike CHS

We have tried it but she didn't care for it.  We are actually enjoying some of the low carb things as much as anything.


----------



## Mike CHS

We did steaks on the grill tonight and had oven cooked fries from a rutabaga.  The tracker site shows them as fairly high carb but none of any of the other sites show it that way. In fact most sites even highlight them because of uses similar to potatoes but at a low carb level.  The list below is pretty much the consensus among other sites.  I have been eating several small meals for the last three weeks or so and most of what's on my plate got put away for another meal.  I think I'll give up on rutabaga as a potato substitute.  Teresa liked them but I didn't care for the lack of taste or the texture.  I may give them another go under the broiler for a bit so we'll see.

*Rutabaga Nutrition Facts
Serving Size 1 cup, cubed, raw (140 g)
Per Serving* *% Daily Value*
Calories* 50 
Calories from Fat 2.3 
*Total Fat* 0.3g 0%
Saturated Fat 0g 0%
Polyunsaturated Fat  0.1g 
Monounsaturated Fat  0g 
*Cholesterol*  0mg 0%
*Sodium* 28mg 1%
*Potassium*  472mg 13%
*Carbohydrates* 11.4g 4%
Dietary Fiber 3.5g 14%
Sugars 7.8g 
*Protein* 1.7g 
Vitamin A 0% · Vitamin C 58%
Calcium 7% · Iron 4%


----------



## Devonviolet

Baymule said:


> Stupid computer. It wouldn't post, wouldn't post, wouldn't post, then it did. multiple times.


 Thought you were stuttering.  

ETA: Did you know you can click on the “Delete” button next to the Edit button at the bottom of your post?  It opens a window, in which you can put a one or two word reason for delete and it will delete the unwanted post. I usually just put “duplicate post”.


----------



## Rammy

I dont give a reason. I just say out loud, " because I said so." and hit delete.


----------



## Devonviolet

Rammy said:


> I dont give a reason. I just say out loud, " because I said so." and hit delete.


----------



## Baymule

Devonviolet said:


> Thought you were stuttering.
> 
> ETA: Did you know you can click on the “Delete” button next to the Edit button at the bottom of your post?  It opens a window, in which you can put a one or two word reason for delete and it will delete the unwanted post. I usually just put “duplicate post”.


Yeah, I know. But I have also had them ALL disappear and didn't want to fool with it.


----------



## Mike CHS

Keto Vanilla Berry Mug Cake

This was a great recipe but we did some changes.  We just used egg whites and we used fresh blueberries and a bit more than the recipe called for.  We also used a tbs of cream cheese.  It isn't overly sweet but very satisfying.

https://www.ditchthecarbs.com/keto-vanilla-berry-mug-cake/


----------



## Mike CHS

I found a bread recipe that works for me.  It uses more egg yolks than Teresa cares for so I'll try it again using mostly egg whites.  I couldn't find the loaf pan so I used a small parchment paper lined skillet to bake it so I didn't get as much rise as I would have gotten otherwise.  I tried several recipes that didn't call for pysillium husks but they just didn't have the bread texture that I was looking for.

 

 

If you try it let us know how you liked it.

*Easy Low Carb Bread Recipe - Almond Flour Bread (Paleo, Gluten-free)*
This almond flour bread may be the best low carb bread recipe yet! The texture is just like wheat bread.

Servings: 18 1/2" thick slices
Author Maya Krampf from WholesomeYum.com

Ingredients

2 cup Blanched almond flour
1/4 cup Psyllium husk powder
1 tbsp Gluten-free baking powder
1/2 tsp Sea salt
4 large Egg (beaten)
1/4 cup Coconut oil (measured solid, then melted)
1/2 cup Warm water
Instructions

Preheat the oven to 350 degrees F (177 degrees C). Line the bottom of a 9x5 in (23x13 cm) loaf pan with parchment paper.
In a large bowl, stir together the almond flour, psyllium husk powder, baking powder, and sea salt.
Stir in the eggs and melted coconut oil, then finally the warm water. Try to mix it well to create air bubbles.
Transfer the batter to the lined baking pan. Smooth/press the top evenly with your hands, forming a rounded top.
Bake for 55-70 minutes, (until center reaches 200 degrees) until an inserted toothpick comes out clean and the top is very hard, like a bread crust. (Important: It will pass the toothpick test before it's completely done, so make sure the top is very crusty, too.) Cool completely before removing from the pan.

Nutrition Facts
Amount per serving. Serving size in recipe notes above.
Calories 123
Fat 10g
Protein 4g
Total Carbs 5g
Net Carbs 2g
Fiber 3g
Sugar 1g


----------



## frustratedearthmother

I'll definitely be trying that one!  Thanks for posting it.


----------



## Baymule

That even LOOKS like real bread! Where do you get physillum (silly) flour?


----------



## Mike CHS

Baymule said:


> That even LOOKS like real bread! Where do you get physillum (silly) flour?


 
Psyllium Husks - I got it from Amazon.  I can dig out the vendor if you want but it does make it taste and feel like "real" bread.  Atlantic Spice Company also carries it but then you have around $8.00 shipping with orders under $50.


----------



## Baymule

Thanks, I'll find that silly flour!


----------



## Mike CHS

I imagine this is going to turn up some noses because it uses a couple of slices of anchovies.  Teresa doesn't like them by themselves but they literally melt into this dish.

* Braised Cauliflower with Garlic and Anchovies *

Braised Cauliflower with Garlic and Anchovies
(Makes 4-6 servings, slightly adapted from The Wednesday Chef, who adapted it from Russ Parsons.)

1 large head cauliflower (core removed and cut into same-size flowerets)
2 tsp. minced garlic
1 tsp. anchovy paste from a tube, or use 2 mashed anchovy filets from a can
tiny pinch red pepper flakes
1-2 T olive oil (will depend on your pan)
1/2 Cup chicken stock
1/4 cup chopped fresh parsley (or more)

Cut the cauliflower in half, cut out the core part, and cut the cauliflower into same-size flowerets. Mash the garlic and anchovy paste together with mortar and pestle or with a fork.

Heat olive oil in large, heavy frying pan. (A pan that's not non-stick will give the best browning.) Add the mashed garlic/anchovy mixture and saute over medium heat about about a minute, being careful not to brown the garlic. Add red pepper flakes and saute about 30 seconds more, then add cauliflower pieces, raise the heat a little, and cook until the cauliflower has browned well, about 3-4 minutes.

Add chicken stock, cover pan, and lower heat to a very gentle simmer and cook 7 minutes, or until cauliflower feels barely tender. Remove lid and turn heat to high, cook until liquid has evaporated, not more than a couple of minutes longer. Mix in chopped parsley and serve hot.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Just for something different I made this a couple nights ago.  Recipe wasn't listed as low carb specifically but the  yogurt has minimal carbs and the spices hardly any. 

Yogurt Marinated Chicken Legs (or thighs)
_Ingredients_

1/2 cup plain Greek yogurt
2 Tbsp olive oil
1.5 Tbsp smoked paprika
1/2 tsp cayenne
1/2 tsp cinnamon
1/2 tsp cumin
1 tsp garlic powder
Juice of 1/2 a small lemon
Generous amount of fresh ground black pepper
sea salt, to taste
3-3.5 lbs chicken drumsticks

I mixed all the spices into the yogurt and marinated it for maybe 45 minutes...popped it in the oven and baked until the juices were clear and enjoyed it with some garlic spiced cauliflower.  Pretty tasty!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Mike CHS said:


> *Braised Cauliflower with Garlic and Anchovies *


That sounds delicious!


----------



## Mike CHS

frustratedearthmother said:


> Just for something different I made this a couple nights ago.  Recipe wasn't listed as low carb specifically but the  yogurt has minimal carbs and the spices hardly any.
> 
> Yogurt Marinated Chicken Legs (or thighs)



I do one similar to that with lamb chops but never tried it with chicken.  I'll have to try some your way.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Then I'll have to try it with lamb chops!  I made the dish with legs because DH is a fan...next time I'll try it with thighs!


----------



## Mike CHS

We had the cauliflower posted above for dinner tonight along with some mashed turnips and lamb shank roast in the Instant pot.  We make the mashed turnips just like we used to do potatoes, add a little butter and low carb milk. We don't add salt and pepper since it doesn't need it for us.  Net carbs for cooked is 3.5 for 1/2 cup then add whatever the milk is.  Really large turnips can taste bitter when boiled so look for small to medium turnips.


----------



## greybeard

Mike CHS said:


> I tried several recipes that didn't call for pysillium husks but they just didn't have the bread texture that I was looking for.


You could probably just use Metamucil powder too.......Psyllium powder is the primary ingredient.


----------



## Mike CHS

That I knew but Metamucil is more expensive than what I pay for the powder.


----------



## greybeard

Metamucil is worse for me, than a plate of steaming greasy enchiladas with lots of cheese and onions, and a guacamole salad that you can get down at the LaSalle Hotel in old downtown.....


----------



## Baymule

I made Fathead pizza tonight for our supper. It was very good, the dough cooked up like real pizza dough. It didn’t taste like fake food at all. We each ate 2 pieces.


----------



## Mike CHS

That looks awesome.  Did you have to precook the dough at all?

Never mind that - I just looked at the recipe again.


----------



## Baymule

Yes I pre-cooked the dough. Here's the recipe plus a link. I bought the book Keto for Carb Lovers, on Amazon, it has some good recipes in it. I cut the pizza into 8 pieces, so we each have 2 pieces for tomorrow. I recommend this recipe!

*Ingredients:*







 
Bryce Johnson



_For the crust:_


2 cups shredded mozzarella cheese
2 ounces cream cheese
2/3 cup almond flour
1 large egg
1 tsp Italian seasoning
_For the toppings:_


1/2 Tbsp extra-virgin olive oil
1/2 onion, chopped
1 bell pepper, chopped
2 Italian sausage links, removed from casings
1/3 cup marinara sauce
3 Tbsp shredded mozzarella cheese
1/4 cup sliced black olives
8 slices pepperoni
*Directions:*


Preheat the oven to 425 degrees Fahrenheit and line a large baking sheet with parchment paper. In a small skillet over medium-high heat, heat oil. Add onion and bell pepper and cook for four minutes. Add sausage and cook, breaking up meat with a wooden spoon, until seared and no longer pink, about five minutes.
Make pizza crust: In a medium microwave-safe bowl, combine two cups shredded mozzarella and cream cheese and microwave until melty, about one minute. Stir in almond flour, egg, and Italian seasoning until fully combined.
Place pizza dough on prepared baking sheet. Using wet hands, spread the dough into an oval shape as thin as dough will allow. Bake 10 minutes.
Use a fork to poke holes in the dough if it has puffed up. Spread marinara sauce over crust and top with three tablespoons mozzarella, sausage mixture, olives, and pepperoni.
Bake until cheese is melty, four to six minutes. Let cool slightly before slicing into eight pieces.
_Per serving (two slices): 550 calories, 42 g fat (15 g sat), 1,100 mg sodium, 13 g carbs, 3 g sugar, 3 g fiber, 30 g protein._

_For more healthy, easy, keto-friendly recipes, buy _Keto For Carb Lovers_. _

https://www.womenshealthmag.com/weight-loss/a25908009/fat-head-pizza-keto-for-carb-lovers-cookbook/


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Oh yum!


----------



## Mike CHS

I copied a Bagel recipe this evening that I'll post if it turns out as good as I think it might.


----------



## Mike CHS

The first time I made this, I mad the buns way too big.  Today I wanted a hot dog so I made a half recipe and formed 5 smaller buns and they turned out just right.  The recipe says 4-8 servings but if you make just 4 buns they need to be shaped fairly flat because the rise a lot.

*Keto Buns – The Best Low Carb Bread*

Ingredients

1 1/4 cups almond flour
2 tsp baking powder
5 tbsp psyllium husk powder ground
2 tsp apple cider vinegar
1 cup boiling water
3 egg whites
1 tsp sea salt
Instructions
While preheating the oven at 350°F, start combining the dry ingredients in a bowl.

Boil the cup of water and pour this into the bowl. Mix in the egg whites and vinegar as well. Beat the ingredients together with a hand mixer for around 30 seconds. Avoid overmixing. The outcome should have a Play Doh-like consistency.


Moisten your hands and shape the dough into 4-8 pieces. You can mold them into hamburger or hot dog buns, depending on your preference. Lay the formed dough on a baking sheet greased with oil.


Place the sheet on the lower rack of the oven and bake for 50-60 minutes. Time depends on the size of the bread you made. Check if done by tapping the base of the bun. If you hear a hollow sound, remove them from the oven.


Serve together with some butter or your favorite toppings. Keep them in the fridge or freezer.
*Macros (per serving): *Calories: 73kcal – Fat: 2.8g – Net carbs: 3g (total carbs: 9.5g, fiber: 6.5g) – Protein: 3.1g

https://www.ketovale.com/recipe/best-low-carb-bread/


----------



## Devonviolet

Umm!  That looks Yummy!  I haven’t gone to making any bread substitutes yet. Although, bread is my weakness.  I can totally do without sugar.  So, Keto desserts aren’t even on the radar.

I’m still recovering from foot and lower leg surgery, so am totally off my feet for at least another week. That leaves DH doing all the cooking.

To help my foot bones heal, I have been wanting to make some bone broth from our goat ribs, since the meat is so tough on the ribs. So, DH made a nice pot of:

Bone Broth

Fill a 6 or 8 quart InstantPot with goat ribs and some soup bones, with a nice amount of meat.

Add
2 chopped onions
2 tablespoons of minced garlic
3 Tbsp of Apple Cider Vinegar
2 tsp of sea salt
2 Tbsp of beef gelatin powder
1 cup of cold water

Sprinkle gelatin in water and allow to soften
Fill the pot to the max fill line with water

At first don’t turn the pot on. Let the bones could soak in the acidic water for an hour, to pull the calcium out. Then close the steam vent, set it on high, for soup on for 2 hours. It takes 20 minutes for it to get up to pressure, and then the timer starts. After the two hours is up, let the steam release on it’s own for an hour.

When it was finishes cooking, remove the meat from the bones, and made sure all the bone pieces were out of the broth.  Next use an immersion blender, to throughly blend the onions into the broth.

Rather than the broth being clear, it is an beautiful, creamy looking/tasting broth. YUM!!!

There was a small amount of fat layered in with the meat. So, I suggested he coarsly chop it and fry it until crisp.  It turned out nice and crisp, sort of like pork cracklins, only more meat than fat - and oh so yummy.  I couldn’t find anything, on myfitnesspal, that came even close, so since there was more meat than fat, I listed it (for my dinner) as 2 ounces of roast leg of pork.  I’m guessing that would be kinda close.
Calories: 143  Carbs: 0g   Fat: 8g   Protein: 16g

I’m not an expert on using bone broth for increasing calcium (to aid bone growth) or increase the immune system. But I know it is excellent for both.  I’m planning to drink 1/2 cup with each meal, for the next couple weeks, at least.  I will list it in my food diary as standard bone broth, for lack of a more accurate way to figure nutrition in our homemade version.
Calories: 35     Carbs: 0g   Fat: 2g       Protein: 3g


----------



## Mike CHS

We made some oven fried chicken tonight and I was pleased with the taste.  We made a dip out of egg white, sour cream and Dijon mustard and then dipped the pieces in almond flour.  Just as the chicken was done, we put them under the broiler for several minutes to crisps them up a bit and it made an excellent tasting low carb chicken.


----------



## Mike CHS

Leftover roast became sort of Lamb Stroganoff.  We shredded some leftover lamb roast and made a sauce out of package brown gravy with a bit of sour cream and some canned sliced mushrooms.  Spooned a bit of the mix over a piece of paleo bread for a tasty low carb lunch.


----------



## Mike CHS

This is a really great side dish.

*Marinated cauliflower*
M – I made this using Sushi ginger cut up, Greek Yogurt and turmeric and cut the cauliflower into quarters.  I also added about 1/2 cup of water to the marinade.  It is good marinated for an hour but even better over night.

Ingredients

1 cauliflower
2 garlic cloves, finely chopped
1 tbsp fresh ginger, finely chopped
1 tsp onion powder
1 tbsp curry powder or turmeric
1 lemon, the juice
1 tsp sea salt
½ cup Greek yogurt or coconut milk
4 tbsp fresh parsley or fresh cilantro, finely chopped
4 oz. melted butter or olive oil
Instructions

Remove the leaves. Put the cauliflower head in a plastic bag.
Mix together lemon juice, spices and yogurt. Pour over the cauliflower. Let sit in the fridge for at least an hour, or marinate overnight for maximum tastiness.
Preheat the oven to 350°F (180°C).
Remove the cauliflower from the plastic bag and place in a baking dish.
Bake for approximately 45–60 minutes or until the cauliflower is soft inside and has a nice color on the outside.
Pour melted butter or oil on top, and sprinkle on finely chopped cilantro or parsley right before serving.
Per serving
Net carbs: 13 % (6 g)
Fiber: 4 g
Fat: 80 % (18 g)
Protein: 8 % (4 g)
kcal: 204


----------



## Mike CHS

I use this marinade for steaks or lamb cuts that need some tenderizing.  I try to marinate for a couple days for tougher cuts but for cuts like Ribeye, overnight does it.

Savory Garlic Marinated Steaks   

"This marinade adds a great flavor to these already tender steaks. The final result will be so tender and juicy, it will melt in your mouth.
Ingredients:
1/2 cup balsamic vinegar
1/4 cup soy sauce
3 tablespoons minced garlic
2 tablespoons honey
2 tablespoons olive oil
2 teaspoons ground black pepper 1 teaspoon Worcestershire sauce
1 teaspoon onion powder
1/2 teaspoon salt
1/2 teaspoon liquid smoke flavoring (optional)
1 pinch cayenne pepper
2 (1/2 pound) rib-eye steaks

Directions:
1. In a medium bowl, mix the vinegar, soy sauce, garlic, honey, olive oil, ground black pepper, Worcestershire sauce, onion powder, salt, liquid smoke, and cayenne pepper.
2. Place steaks in a shallow glass dish with the marinade, and turn to coat. For optimum flavor, rub the liquid into the meat. Cover, and marinate in the refrigerator for 1 to 2 days.
3. Preheat grill for medium-high to high heat.
4. Lightly oil the grill grate. Grill steaks 7 minutes per side, or to desired doneness. Discard leftover marinade.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Going to the freezer to get out the rib-eyes.  Sounds too good to pass up and I think I have everything the recipe calls for.


----------



## Mike CHS

This one is my favorite so let me know how you like it.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

I definitely will!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Oh my goodness!  Two thumbs up on the marinade!  If I had more thumbs it would be more.  It' really good.  I even used it on some chicken that I had thawed out that needed to be cooked.  I was a little afraid it would be too strong for the chicken - but it was delicious.

Thanks so much for posting it!


----------



## Mike CHS

That is my favorite and I have a bunch.


----------



## Baymule

I bet that is real good on lamb!


----------



## Baymule

Tonight’s supper was shrimp scampi, skillet grilled salmon in lemon and butter with Alfredo sauce, mixed vegetables and half of an avocado.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Yum - looks great!


----------



## Devonviolet

Oooh!  You’re making me hungry! That looks yummy!!


----------



## Mike CHS

*Low-Carb Oven Fried Fish Fillets Recipe*
MM 17 Mar 2019 – used catfish nuggets from Kroge)r and they were great.

This recipe for Low-Carb Oven Fried Fish Fillets makes tender fillets that are baked instead of fried.
Ingredients

.75 pound thick white fish such as cod (mine took closer to 20 for them to turn slightly brown
1/2 cup super fine almond flour
3/4 cup parmesan cheese shredded
1 clove garlic (I used garlic salt instead of garlic closes and sea salt)
1/2 teaspoon sea salt
1/4 teaspoon black pepper freshly ground
1/8 teaspoon red pepper flakes
1 teaspoon fresh dill coarsely chopped
1 large egg white
coconut oil spray
Instructions

Preheat oven to 400º Fahrenheit. Spray a baking sheet with coconut oil spray. Cut fish into 8 equal pieces, salt lightly and place on paper towels. Cover will a few paper towels and press to dry the fillets. Set aside.
(I didn't do this either – I put all ingredients in a zip lock bac and shook to cover) Place almond flour, parmesan cheese, garlic, sea salt, black pepper, and red pepper flakes in a food processor. Process until garlic is crushed and mixture is completely blended. Add fresh dill and pulse a few times to chop dill and distribute through out the mixture. Pour mixture into a bowl


After each piece is covered with egg white, dip in the almond parmesan mixture Spread on a pan sprayed with coconyt spray. ( I put all the ingredients in a zip lock bag and shook to cover.
Place fillets on the prepared cookie sheet. Be sure they do not touch. Add any leftover crumbs on top. Spray the tops of the fillets with coconut oil.
Bake in the center of the preheated oven for 10-15 minutes or until light golden brown. Serve immediately.


----------



## Baymule

I love tortillas. Corn tortillas. Flour tortillas. They are delicious. I love   tortillas! I miss tortillas. I love tacos. I love nachos. 

We love the Keto pizza recipe I posted. So I made the pizza dough, divided it into 6 pieces, flattened them and baked them. I topped with  lamburger, jalapeños and cheese. I am tortilla happy!


----------



## Mike CHS

It seems that if you can satisfy the cravings, that' half the battle.


----------



## Baymule

Still haven't found a substitute for brownies. I could eat a whole pan right out of the oven.


----------



## Baymule

Still haven't found a substitute for brownies. I could eat a whole pan right out of the oven.


----------



## Mike CHS

I love Tuna Salad of all kinds but the capers in this just makes it different enough to stand out.  This is lunch today.

Tuna Salad Sandwich Recipe

http://simplyrecipes.com/recipes/tuna_salad_sandwich/

Prep time: 5 minutes Ingredients
1 (6 ounce) can of tuna fish (if packed in water, drain it, and add a teaspoon of good quality olive oil)
1/3 cup of cottage cheese
2 Tablespoons of mayonaise
1/4 purple onion, chopped finely
1 celery stalk, chopped finely
1 Tablespoon of capers
Juice of half of a lemon
Pinch or two of dill
2 Tbsp minced fresh parsley
1 teaspoon of Dijon mustard
(optional - lettuce and sliced tomatoes)
Slices of French bread, lightly toasted

Method
Mix all of the ingredients. Serve on toast, either open faced, or in a regular sandwich with lettuce and tomatoes. For a low carb option, serve on sliced lettuce.
add more celery and onion. In mine I put closer to 1/2 cup of each. Also, in addition to everything in this recipe try adding 3/4 TBSP of red wine vinegar


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Never thought about putting cottage cheese in tuna salad....  Going to have to give that a try.


----------



## Baymule

That sounds good. I make mine with the sweet pickles I make. It doesn't seem the same without the pickles. I also put the pickles in deviled eggs, we have a neighbor that will eat his weight in my deviled eggs. I'm not eating my pickles right now. 

But my suffering has not been in vain. Sunday morning I weighed 138 pounds! After Christmas I weighed 152 pounds. I have lost 14 pounds!


----------



## Mike CHS

Congratulations!  I've been doing it a bit longer but I'm down 26 pounds.  Teresa has to add calories doing this since she doesn't need to lose any.


----------



## Baymule

My target weight is 130 -135 pounds.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Shrimp Alfredo and Spaghetti Squash for dinner.
I sautéed chopped garlic, celery and red peppers in butter, then added some white wine and simmered some shrimp in the mixture.  Added cream cheese and parmesan and served it with spaghetti squash.  Oh my...


----------



## Baymule

When I hit my target weight, I am going to fix a pan of gooey brownies, lick the bowl and eat brownies, hot right out of the oven!


----------



## Devonviolet

Go easy on those ooey, gooey brownies, or you will gain it all back.


----------



## Baymule

Devonviolet said:


> Go easy on those ooey, gooey brownies, or you will gain it all back.


Not with one pan......now if I splurged every night, I'd be fatter than a dead hog swelled up in the sunshine, and THAT ain't happening!


----------



## Devonviolet

Well, you might want to figure out how many calories in a whole pan of brownies.  3500 calories per pound of weight gain. So, you might want to overshoot your goal weight in preparation.

Don’t be surprised if you gain a pound (or two) eating a whole pan of brownies by yourself.  And be ready for your blood sugar to skyrocket and then plummet. And then be ready to be hungry all day, from blood sugar out of balance.

Maybe it would be better to cut it into serving size pieces, which you can wrap and put in the freezer and then enjoy over a couple weeks, rather than binging on a whole pan.

ETA: Sorry to rain on your parade. But, you know me .. .. I’m all about being healthy, and that’s just not healthy.


----------



## Baymule

I know all that, you’re not raining on my parade. I doubt I could make it through a pan of brownies in one sitting, but I bet it wouldn’t take me very long. LOL LOL


----------



## greybeard

There are more issues than just weight gain when suddenly increasing carbs and sugar intake in the middle of a low carb/keto style diet...or at the end of it..
https://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/...ust-one-plate-fries-damage-blood-vessels.html


----------



## Baymule

I'm not on a purely keto diet. Mainly low calorie and low carbs, but still enough carbs that I am not in ketosis. I'm not worried about eating brownies when I hit my target weight. It's not like I'm going to derail and run hog wild and pig crazy skarfing up all the sugar and carbs in sight. 

Still holding at 138 pounds!


----------



## Mike CHS

I was in the mood for comfort like food after working the sheep so I made some pasta sauce to go over shredded zucchini.  No recipe since I assume everyone has their favorite sauce but mine includes chopped celery, onion, bell pepper and chopped garlic.  The sauce is our tomato sauce, diced tomatoes and tomato paste.  Lots of Italian seasoning, more chopped garlic and a bit of sweetener.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Sounds good!

Last night I put chicken thighs in the instant pot last night with a bottle of marinara and about a cup of red wine...we had it over zucchini noodles.  Yummy!


----------



## Baymule

Our supper was lamb ribs and carrots with a green salad.


----------



## Mike CHS

How do you cook the ribs? .


----------



## Baymule

Mike CHS said:


> How do you cook the ribs? .


Not very well....I cooked them yesterday in the oven with moist heat. I put some BBQ sauce on them and put them back in the oven for about 45 minutes before we ate them. They were just ok. Chewy, not enough meat on them to make them worthwhile. I have never hit that sweet spot with lamb ribs. Beef, pork -yes. Lamb-no. Do y'all like lamb ribs? I'm about to give up on them. There's better cuts of meat on a lamb.


----------



## Mike CHS

There isn't a lot of meat but we like them on the grill and in the pressure cooker.  There is too little there to cook in the oven (which is why I asked).  On the grill I get the fire hot and sear them. Teresa is a fat phobia person but she will chow down on them.  The pressure cooker is the easiest and the most tender.


----------



## Mike CHS

Teresa made me a Keto Cheese Cake today.  The recipe is for one serving but although the whole thing is relatively small, this will be 4 servings.  I added a little sugar free cherry pie filling which added a couple of carbs but this is still low carb.  We followed the recipe except we used Stevia for the sweetener. I'm not a big desert eater and I rarely have large servings of sweets so a 1/4 of the piece satisfied me.





*No-Bake Gluten Free & Keto Cheesecake For-1*
Course: Dessert

Cuisine: American, Gluten Free, Ketogenic
Prep Time: 15 minutes
Cook Time: 5 minutes
Total Time: 20 minutes

Servings: servings
Calories: 305 kcal

Ingredients

For the keto graham cracker crust

10 g almond flour
10 g very finely chopped pecans
1 1/2 teaspoon Swerve confectioners or xylitol*
1/4 teaspoon cinnamon
pinch kosher salt
1 1/2 teaspoons melted grass-fed butter
For the keto cheesecake

40 g sour cream plus more for serving (optional)
70 g cream cheese at room temperature
28 g grass-fed butter at room temperature
1/2 teaspoon vanilla extract
1/8-1/4 teaspoon lemon juice to taste
2-3 tablespoons Swerve confectioners or xylitol, to taste (we use 2)*
Serving suggestions

heavy or sour cream whipped
strawberries thinly sliced
Instructions

For the keto graham cracker crust

Lightly toast almond flour and (very finely chopped!) pecans in a skillet or pan over medium heat, until fully golden and fragrant (2-4 minutes). This is very important taste-wise, so don't skip!
Transfer toasted nuts to a small bowl (or go straight for the serving glass), and mix in Swerve, cinnamon and salt. Add in butter, mix until thoroughly combined, and press into serving glass or dish. Refrigerate while you make the cheesecake.
For the keto cheesecake

Add sour cream to a medium bowl and beat with an electric mixer until whipped (2-3 minutes). Set aside.
Add cream cheese and grass-fed butter to a medium bowl and beat with an electric mixer until fully creamed. Add vanilla extract, lemon juice (add a light squeeze to taste), Swerve and beat until just combined.
Fold in whipped sour cream. Pipe or spoon cheesecake mixture into the graham cracker lined glass. Freeze for 30-40 minutes or refrigerate for a couple hours (or overnight).
Optional: Serve with more whipped sour cream (or heavy cream) and a couple of strawberries.

Each batch of our keto cheesecake-for-1 series yields a full-sized (very large!) serving (i.e. classic American style). So we prefer to *portion it into two servings*, rather than indulge all at once (2.5g net carbs rather than 5g net). But feel free to portion it even smaller (think *cheesecake fat bombs*!) in small muffin pans or moulds. .

Keep in the fridge for up to 4 days, and in the freezer afterwards.

Nutrition Facts

No-Bake Gluten Free & Keto Cheesecake For-1
Amount Per Serving

*Calories* 305 Calories from Fat 279
% Daily Value*
Total Fat 31g 48%
Saturated Fat 16g 80%
Cholesterol 76mg 25%
Sodium 216mg 9%
Potassium 97mg 3%
Total Carbohydrates 3g 1%
Dietary Fiber 0.5g 2%
Sugars 2g
Protein 3g 6%
Vitamin A 18.2%
Calcium 6.4%
Iron 2.1%
* Percent Daily Values are based on a 2000 calorie diet.


----------



## Baymule

That sounds delicious!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Yum!  I've done a similar one - but not with the butter.  I'll be trying it!


----------



## Mike CHS

Anti low carb day!

Kroger had their spiral hams on a good sale so we bought and cooked two of them to add to the freezer for lunch meats.  I love ham and beans so I to use the two big soup bones, I made up a big batch.  The recipe I use is a great one


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Mike CHS said:


> Anti low carb day!


Sometimes you just have to, lol.  

DH cooked last night - not a normal occurrence for him - but he did good!  He cooked up some pork sausage with onions and red peppers, added a can of black beans and topped it with cheese and jalapenos.  A dollop of sour cream when served and called it done.  Simple - but tasty and a confidence builder for him, lol.


----------



## Baymule

I made chicken-spinach alfredo sauce pizza one night last week. I used the pizza dough from the Fathead Pizza. 

_For the crust:_


2 cups shredded mozzarella cheese
2 ounces cream cheese
2/3 cup almond flour
1 large egg
1 tsp Italian seasoning

Preheat the oven to 425 degrees Fahrenheit and line a large baking sheet with parchment paper. 
Make pizza crust: In a medium microwave-safe bowl, combine two cups shredded mozzarella and cream cheese and microwave until melty, about one minute. Stir in almond flour, egg, and Italian seasoning until fully combined.
Place pizza dough on prepared baking sheet. Using wet hands, spread the dough into an oval shape as thin as dough will allow. Bake 10 minutes.
Use a fork to poke holes in the dough if it has puffed up. Spread alfredo sauce over crust and top with chicken breast, mushrooms, onion and spinach. sprinkle 1/2 to 1 cup shredded mozzarella or your favorite cheese. 
Bake until cheese is melty, four to six minutes. Let cool slightly before slicing into eight pieces.
My instructions:
 I cubed up chicken breast, I used a half breast because I raised the CCX and I let them get big, had 6 pound carcasses. So a half breast is MORE than enough. LOL. 

1 cubed chicken breast
1 small piece fresh ginger, grated (about a 1/2" piece)
1 tablespoon Worcestershire sauce
1 tablespoon olive oil

4-5 fresh mushrooms, sliced
1 cup fresh spinach
1/2 cup chopped onion

Alfredo sauce
3/4 cup heavy cream
3 tablespoons butter
4 cloves garlic, grated
1/2 cup Parmesan

Saute the chicken until done, set aside.
You can saute the mushrooms and onion if you want, I don't

Alfredo sauce
Heat the butter over medium heat in a sauce pan until melted. Add heavy cream and garlic. Heat cream until almost to a boil, but do not let it boil. Remove from heat and stir in Parmesan. Let it set a couple of minutes, it will thicken up. Stir again and ladle over the pizza crust.


Now, it that clear as mud? This makes a killer pizza. I don't know the calories, carbs or anything else-and don't care. LOL


----------



## frustratedearthmother




----------



## frustratedearthmother

I could get accustomed to DH learning to cook.  I had a package of ground pork from a couple of pigs ago that was thawed out and needed to be cooked.  I suggested that we sauté it up with some garlic and onions.  Then we scrambled about a half-dozen eggs into the mix.  His idea was an addition of HOT Rotel tomatoes, well drained.  Topped it all with grated cheddar. Simple but satisfying.  He's gonna make a good cook!


----------



## Mike CHS

We had my favorite meal tonight - leg of lamb (actually leg of mutton), cauliflower rice, green beans and brown gravy.  I think there are a lot of reasons that we rarely go out to eat.


----------



## Baymule

Do you cook your leg of lamb to well done until you can stick a fork in it and twist it? I have done the timing, to medium rare and while it is good, we like the leftovers in a stew better. I cook a beef or pork roast until it is falling apart, just wondering if I am missing something here.


----------



## Mike CHS

We cook at a relatively low heat (275) till a probe shows it at 135 degrees.  It isn't pulled pork tender but it is the way I like it.


----------



## Baymule

4 days in a row I weighed 136 pounds. This morning I weighed 135.8 pounds. On my way to my target weight of 130 pounds. When I get there, I’m gonna have to buy new blue jeans. They are baggy now, got a serious case of Droopy Drawers. When I hit 130 I’ll probably graduate to Plumbers Butt. Can’t have my shiny hiny hanging out like a full moon!


----------



## Mike CHS

Congratulations!!!  I could actually settle for where I am now but I want to drop another 10 pounds (down to 175).


----------



## Devonviolet

I finally made the Fathead Pizza recipe that @Baymule posted on Feb. 20th of this year (Page 26 of this thread).

I ended up having to change the recipe, due to food allergies. So, it had fewer calories (for 1/6th of the pizza) and about 1/2 the carbs.









It was absolutely delicious. The crust was a bit on the soft side, but very tasty and had a goo texturre! Maybe it would have been firmer if I hadn't forgotten to put the egg in it.     But to be honest, we thought it was perfect the way it was & I don't think I will put the egg in next time either.

I can't have the marinara sauce, because I'm allergic to tomatoes, so I left it off & just put mozzarella cheese directly on the crust. We didn't even miss the "pizza sauce".

I will definitely be making this pizza again!!


----------



## Baymule

@Devonviolet on page 31 I posted the pizza made with Alfredo sauce. With your goat cream, that would be so good!


----------



## Devonviolet

Baymule said:


> @Devonviolet on page 31 I posted the pizza made with Alfredo sauce. With your goat cream, that would be so good!


I saw that, and it looks yummy! But the sauce also would add calories. Since I used more cheese, than the original recipe calls for, I need to keep the calories down.

ETA: I just figured the calories and the Alfredo sauce would add 194 calories, making it almost 600 calories.


----------



## Baymule

Devonviolet said:


> I saw that, and it looks yummy! But the sauce also would add calories. Since I used more cheese, than the original recipe calls for, I need to keep the calories down.


Try the crust with the egg in it, then decide which way you like it. I have used that recipe to bake small rounds, then piled ground meat, lettuce and cheese on them.


----------



## Mike CHS

We had Shish kabobs tonight.  The pineapple and zucchini brings up the carb numbers but neither of us ate that much of either.  I marinated the pork tenderloin in a home made Teriyaki sauce.


----------



## Baymule

That looks delicious! I like squash. I like zucchini......especially zucchini bread. 

 We have veered off in the ditch...…  English peas were ready and we have ate every single one.  So sweet! They are not on a low carb diet. Vines are done now.  I planted Sugar Snap peas and they are coming on like gangbusters. We snack on them raw, they are crunchy. Probably not on a low carb diet either.


----------



## Mike CHS

But it reaches the point occasionally where "it tastes good" has to have priority.  

Teresa made some home made chicken noodle soup today and that obviously didn't make it to the Low Carb thread.


----------



## Baymule

Fresh English peas, picked and shelled, then lightly steamed with scant water and a blob of butter.....Dang! They are so good! VERY short season, but so worth it!


----------



## Mike CHS

We have a lamb rib roast along with some balsamic vinegar and olive oil seasoned cauliflower in the oven.  Marinated the lamb with red wine, basil, a little brown sugar along with garlic and a little salt and pepper.


----------



## greybeard

Mike CHS said:


> Marinated the lamb with red wind, basil, a little brown sugar along with garlic and a little salt and pepper.


I've seen a lot of blue northers..never a red wind.


----------



## Devonviolet

Baymule said:


> Try the crust with the egg in it, then decide which way you like it. I have used that recipe to bake small rounds, then piled ground meat, lettuce and cheese on them.


Okay, I tried the crust with an egg in it. It turned out good. But I think I liked it better without the egg.


----------



## Mike CHS

Potato Salad

I had a taste for some potato salad to go with some pork shoulders I have on the smoker but I didn't want the calories with Mayo.  I made a dressing sort of based on a German Potato Salad recipe but there again I didn't want the high calories.  German Potato Salad that I'm used to is served hot and uses bacon fat along with vinegar and mustard as a base.

I made my dressing using red wine vinegar, olive oil and Dijon mustard.  The amounts don't seem to matter but I used more olive oil than red wine vinegar and approximately 3 tbs of the Dijon.  I added some garlic salt, pepper and wound up adding some Splenda.  It is a tasty substitute and I may try it over some steamed cauliflower to see how that works.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

That sounds delicious!


----------



## Mike CHS

We haven't had any pizza for several months because the keto recipes were too high carb and calorie for me but we said to heck with that issue tonight.  We made the Keto Pizza recipe posted earlier and it was super tasty.  I even got to put my anchovies on one side of it.


----------



## Devonviolet

That looks yummy!

Since I started making @Baymule's pizza crust recipe we've been having more pizza. the one thing that I changed in her recipe is that I leave the egg out. I tried it both ways, and like it better without eggs.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Yum!


----------



## Mike CHS

I kept her recipe and will have to give that a try next time.


----------



## Baymule

That looks delicious!


----------



## Devonviolet

@Baymule had DH & I over, to celebrate the 4th, along with neighbors, who live next door. We had a great time, and the highlight of the visit was low carb buns for the Wilber/Ramburgers!  Since I went Keto, I have been eating "bunless" burgers. So, this was a real treat for me. Bay sent home the remaining two low carb buns, and DH and I cooked burgers on the grill tonight. M-m-m!!!


----------



## Mike CHS

I've gotten used to doing without buns but they sure are good once in awhile.


----------



## Baymule

I wish y'all could have seen her face when DV bit into that hamburger with a BUN! Pure contentment.


----------



## Mini Horses

Mostly I eat without the bun.  I don't eat many burgers or hot dogs, so IF I buy buns they just go to the chickens and from freezer, not tasty.  Maybe vac seal would help but, just don't eat many burgers as "burger on a roll".  And I'm not on Keto! 
Those buns do look good...no matter the make up.


----------



## Baymule

Bun recipe

2 cups shredded mozzarella
4 ounces cream cheese
3 large eggs
3 cups almond flour
2 teaspoons baking powder
1 teaspoon kosher salt
2 tablespoons melted butter

Preheat oven to 400 degrees and line a baking sheet with parchment paper. In a large microwave safe bowl, melt together mozzarella and cream cheese. Add eggs and stir to combine then add almond flour, baking powder and salt. 

Form dough into 6 balls and flatten slightly, then place on prepared baking sheet. Brush with butter. Bake until golden, 10-12 minutes. Let cool slightly, cut in half with bread knife. 

This can be modified to be shaped like a hot dog bun.


----------



## Mike CHS

All the talk about bacon on the forum got me to wanting a BLT.  I didn't want to use bread so I used lettuce as the wrap.  Good!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

That looks awesome!  Especially as I sit here and munch on a celery rib with pimento cheese...


----------



## Baymule

frustratedearthmother said:


> That looks awesome!  Especially as I sit here and munch on a celery rib with pimento cheese...


----------



## Mike CHS

We are getting some huge bell peppers so we had Stuffed Bell Peppers with Parmesan Yellow Squash tonight.  The squash is about as simple as it gets and always tastes great. All it has in the recipe is sliced squash rounds, sprinkles garlic salt and pepper on the rounds, then spoon some freshly shredded Parmesan over each of the round.  Baked at 425 for about 15 minutes and can be under the broiler for a couple of minutes if you like it browned more.

What's nice is that everything came from our place.


----------



## Mini Horses

frustratedearthmother said:


> That looks awesome! Especially as I sit here and munch on a celery rib with pimento cheese...



Let me help you -- celery is very good for you!!  That's all I got...   Enjoy  

Yesterday, a gentleman was looking for some Mama ?? -- premade  pizza rounds and ask me where they might be.  I was working in WM...directed him there.   No, wanted a Cauliflower/cheese one.   I said, you must be on Keto!?  He said yes, I've lost 35 lbs in a year, so staying on it.

For those on this type eating...it does work.


----------



## Beekissed

My oldest son is on keto and has lost over 50 lbs thus far....he LOVES keto.  It's pretty much the way men like to eat anyway, so it comes natural for him.  

Us women seem more prone to carb consumption(chocolate, chips, bread and such), so it's harder for us.  For me, keto is impossible as it can't be done with my pseudo gout/gout issues, lactose intolerance, etc.  

I'm using intermittent fasting, exercise and portion control....lost 86 this past year but gained some back recently.  Can't afford to do that, so kicking it back into gear to lose that....again.


----------



## Baymule

We have been off the keto for awhile, just watching what we eat. We have leveled off, need to get back to work and finish losing what we want gone.


----------



## Mini Horses

Dieting and control are SO HARD!   And not fun.


----------



## Baymule

I made pizza tonight. Grilled chicken, spinach, mushrooms in Alfredo sauce topped with mozzarella. Yummy!


----------



## Devonviolet

Back in January, I decided to take the plunge and go 100% low carb. It took a while to get totally on track, but I used MyFitnessPal.com and listed EVERYTHING  I ate. Eventually (months down the road) I got to the point that I could put together a day's worth of food, and stay low carb. Some days I was more successful than others, and I had long stretches where I didn't lose any weight. However, I stuck it out, because I had decided that this is a low carb lifestyle for my health, wether or not I lose weight.

Over time I would lose a pound or two here and there.  However those few pounds add up and I have lost a total of 48 pounds. 

ETA: Earlier, @Beekissed said how hard it is for women to lose weight, because if cravings for breads and sweets.  I too used to crave sweets (although I would much rather have salt than sugar.) I found that once I had cut my carbs way back, the craving for sugar went away.

As far as being lactose intolerant, it does make it harder to follow a low-carb diet, because eating cheese and dairy products is an easy way to cut carbs and feel satisfied.  It is doable though. It just takes some experimenting, to find out what foods satisfy you that are low in carbs. It did take me a while to figure that out.  Now I have my go-to snacks, that I can eat when I'm hungry but don't know what to eat.

One thing I don't do on my low-carb lifestyle, is to eat keto desserts. They usually have artificial sweeteners of some sort, and artificial sweeteners are not good for you and they can cause craving for sweets.


----------



## Devonviolet

Baymule said:


> I made pizza tonight. Grilled chicken, spinach, mushrooms in Alfredo sauce topped with mozzarella. Yummy!
> 
> View attachment 65072


So, it seems great minds think alike.   While @Baymule was making low carb pizza, I was making low carb hamburger buns using the same recipe. 




Here was the finished product:




It was absolutely delicious!!!


----------



## Mike CHS

They all look delicious.  

Congratulations on the weight loss @Devonviolet!!!


----------



## Devonviolet

Mike CHS said:


> They all look delicious.
> 
> Congratulations on the weight loss @Devonviolet!!!


Thanks Mike.    I feel so much better! And I like the way I look in my new smaller clothes.


----------



## Mini Horses

@Devonviolet, congrats on the weight loss!!  That's a lot.  I bet you do feel better.   Hey, nice reason to buy new clothes.

You mention lactose intolerance.   Do you still use your goat milk?  It does work for some with this issue as the lactase in it helps, plus small globules, etc.   I know you make cheeses, etc.
And you drink kefir...


----------



## Baymule

Tonight I fixed salmon fillets with shrimp in garlic Alfredo sauce over the fillets. The English peas aren’t keto, but I grew em and we’re gonna eat em. I’m not hongry no more!


----------



## Mike CHS

That looks great!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

It looks delicious - for sure!


----------



## Baymule

Tonight was pork chops, or half a pork chop and collard greens. I had Wilbur’s chops packed 4 to a package. What was I thinking? 




 

I have one skillet big enough to fry them in.


----------



## Mike CHS

Those things are huge.


----------



## Devonviolet

That looks yummy!  We had Organic German Beer Brats, that we got at ALDI’S, and Collard Greens, with that delicious hot pepper vinegar, like we had at your house before.


----------



## Mike CHS

I made a Pork Cutlet with spaghetti squash parmigiano for a late lunch. The cutlets were pounded out and breaded with almond flour  then sauteed in olive oil.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

I'm sitting here eating a ground beef patty and some Brussel sprouts - but I don't want it anymore - I want yours!


----------



## HomeOnTheRange

Mike CHS said:


> Those things are huge.


Wilbur was huge!  Great thread people!  Thanks for all of the contributions.  Going to start using them!


----------



## Mike CHS

The original recipe called for garlic cloves and process everything in a blender.  I have done it that way but the way I do it in this recipe tastes as good and is a whole lot less trouble.

*Low-Carb Oven Fried Fish Fillets*

Ingredients

   .75 pound thick white fish such as cod (we used two catfish filets cut into several pieces each)
   1/2 cup super fine almond flour
   3/4 cup parmesan cheese shredded
   1 clove garlic salt
   1/4 teaspoon black pepper freshly ground
   1/8 teaspoon red pepper flakes
   1 teaspoon fresh dill coarsely chopped
   1 large egg white
   coconut oil spray (I used Pam spray)

Instructions

   Preheat oven to 400º Fahrenheit. Spray a baking sheet with a generous amount of coconut oil spray. Cut fish into 8 equal pieces, salt lightly and place on paper towels. Cover will a few paper towels and press to dry the fillets. Set aside.

   Place almond flour, parmesan cheese, garlic, sea salt, black pepper, and red pepper flakes in a bowl and mix well

Place egg white in bowl. Dip each fish fillet into the egg white and turn to cover

After each piece is covered with egg white, dip in the almond parmesan mixture.

Place fillets on the prepared cookie sheet. Be sure they do not touch. Add any leftover crumbs on top. Spray the tops of the fillets with Pam spray.

Bake in the center of the preheated oven for 10-15 minutes or until light golden brown. Serve immediately

Recipe Notes

Serving Size:

2 pieces

Per serving:

Calories: 220

Fat (g): 12

Carbs (g): 4

Fiber (g): 2

Protein (g): 25

Net carbs (g) 2


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Thanks for posting that - it sounds delish.  AND - it reminded me of a recipe that I found a couple days ago.  I have most of the stuff (except the spinach) but I haven't made it yet.  Planning on doing it this weekend.

https://www.delish.com/cooking/recipe-ideas/recipes/a58412/tuscan-butter-salmon-recipe/


----------



## Mike CHS

frustratedearthmother said:


> Thanks for posting that - it sounds delish.  AND - it reminded me of a recipe that I found a couple days ago.  I have most of the stuff (except the spinach) but I haven't made it yet.  Planning on doing it this weekend.
> 
> https://www.delish.com/cooking/recipe-ideas/recipes/a58412/tuscan-butter-salmon-recipe/



That sounds good and I don't even like Salmon.    I will get it to Teresa since she does like it.


----------



## Baymule

That fish sounds real good!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Tonight I made the recipe that I posted above. It has earned a permanent place in our recipe rotation.  For those that don't enjoy  salmon- I think it would be equally good with chicken- maybe even pork medallions.

I served it over spaghetti squash.  You might want to adjust the seasonings to your own taste.


----------



## Mike CHS

That looks like it would work with Cod even. It is definitely on my short list of recipes to try.  Thanks!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Absolutely - cod would be delish!


----------



## Mike CHS

We had baked pork chops, cheesy cauliflower rice and mixed vegetables tonight.  The chops were thick enough that neither of us ate more than half of one.

The pork chops were seasoned with smoked paprika, onion powder, garlic salt and pepper and placed in the fridge uncovered for two hours.  Then baked at 400 degrees and they turned out juicy and tender.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Yum!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

I came home from work to find DH in the kitchen, chopping and mixing like a man possessed.  But it was worth it - he made a delicious frittata. 


 

Copied the pic from the website - cuz we forgot to take a pic!  (but his looks just like it)


----------



## Mike CHS

Another that looks delicious!


----------



## Baymule

I lost 20 pounds, gained 6 back. BUT, we bought blue jeans Saturday and I now wear a SIZE SIX!! 
My size 8 jeans slip down as I walk, exposing my vertical smile. SIZE SIX!!


----------



## Mike CHS

Congratulations.  It seems to always be a yoyo but you win in the end if you keep at it.


----------



## Mike CHS

We used up some of the green tomatoes and made this recipe yesterday.  We had to dip the slices in the egg and then the flour twice to get a good enough coverage but they were tasty.  We didn't have the seasoning called for but added some lemon & pepper spice to some Old Bay and it worked.

*Oven-Fried Green Tomatoes with Sriracha-Ranch Dipping Sauce *

Ingredients:    

6 green tomatoes, sliced about 1/2 inch thick     
3/4 cup Honeyville Blanched Almond Flour (If you only have almond meal, I would buzz in food processor     to make it finer)     
2 tsp. Old Bay Lemon and Herb Seasoning (or any spicy seasoning mix; use more or less to taste)         
2 eggs, beaten well     
1/2 cup Ranch Dressing 
1-2 tsp. Sriracha Rooster Sauce (start with 1 tsp. and taste to see if you want it more spicy)     

Directions:

 Preheat oven or toaster oven to 350F/180C.  Spray a baking sheet with non-stick spray.     

Cut the tomatoes into slices about 1/2 inch thick.  (We used the flat inner pieces and discarded the ends of the tomatoes with rounded edges.)  Beat the eggs in  a small bowl.  In another bowl, mix the almond flour and Old     Bay Seasoning.  Remove and save half of the almond flour  mixture, so you can work with two batches.     

One at a time, dip both sides of  each tomato slice into the egg and then into the almond flour mixture, using the fork or your fingers to press the almond mixture  on to the tomato slice so it sticks.  Place each tomato on the     baking sheet after it’s coated with the almond flour mixture.  (Don’t worry if they aren’t completely perfect; just work on getting each one coated with almond flour as much as you can.)     

Bake tomatoes 35-40 minutes, turning carefully once.  While the tomatoes bake, mix together the ranch dressing and Sriracha sauce to make the dipping sauce. The baked tomatoes are done when the almond mixture is lightly     browned on each side and tomatoes are cooked through.  Serve hot.     

I saved some of these to see how they would hold up to a night in the refrigerator. I reheated them about 15 minutes in a preheated toaster oven set on 450F/230C. Although they were best freshly made, I thought the reheated ones were surprisingly good.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Wish I had some green tomatoes.... that sounds delish!


----------



## Mike CHS

I am wanting something more akin to comfort food this afternoon but without the carbs so I started going through my recipe files and found one of my favorites.  It makes it feel like comfort food but still pretty low carb.  Teresa has to eat more carbs to maintain her weight so I cook some pasta to go along with the zucchini strips.  I get the taste I'm looking for and she can get more carbs.

*Creamy Italian Sausage Pasta*
Calories 600kcal
*Ingredients*

1 Pound Ground Italian Sausage
1/2 Pound Penne Pasta and the same of zucchini strips
1 Tablespoon Olive Oil
1/2 Yellow Onion Minced
2 Cloves Garlic Minced
1/2 Teaspoon Red Pepper Flakes
1/2 Teaspoon Salt
2 Cups Heavy Cream
5 Ounces Baby Spinach
1 Cup Shredded Parmesan Cheese
*Instructions*

Cook the penne pasta (cook the zucchini strips in the microwave) in a large pot of salted boiling water according to package directions.
While the pasta is cooking, heat the olive oil in a large skillet over medium-high heat.
Cook the Italian sausage along with the onion, garlic, red pepper flakes, and salt until the sausage is no longer pink.
Drain excess fat from the skillet if necessary and return the meat mixture to the pan.
Turn the heat to low and add the cream to the skillet.  Bring to a simmer and add in the spinach.
Cook, stirring for about 3 minutes until the spinach is wilted.
Stir in the parmesan cheese until melted.  Stir the pasta into the sauce.
Serve immediately.


----------



## Baymule

That sounds good-for both of you!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Really sounds delicious!


----------



## Mike CHS

Teresa isn't a big meat eater so I try to keep meatballs on hand since they can be served in so many ways.  These aren't truly low carb but Panco bread crumbs are 23 grams to 1/3 of a cup and they are stretched with so many servings that the count is relatively low.

*Meatballs*

I thought about adding an egg but they seemed to hold together well. These were outstanding.
Cover with your favorite red sauce and serve with pasta or in crusty garlic bread rolls."
Ingredients

I used a two pound mix of beef and  pork
1/2 teaspoon sea salt (used 1 TBSP     garlic salt instead of adding salt MM)
1 small onion, diced     
1/2 teaspoon garlic salt     
1 1/2 teaspoons Italian or Greek seasoning    
3/4 teaspoon dried oregano      
crushed red pepper flakes to taste
1 dash hot pepper sauce (such as     Frank's RedHot(R)), or to taste    
1 1/2 tablespoons Worcestershire sauce
1/2 cup skim milk (MM used 2%)
1/2 cup grated Parmesan cheese (MM     almost 1.2 cup)
1/2 cup Panco bread crumbs
Directions    

Preheat an oven to 400 degrees F (200 degrees C).     

Place the beef into a mixing bowl,  and season with salt, onion, garlic salt, Italian seasoning,  oregano, red pepper flakes, hot pepper sauce, and Worcestershire sauce; mix well. Add the milk, Parmesan cheese, and bread crumbs.     Mix until evenly blended, then form into 1 1/2-inch meatballs, and place onto a baking sheet.     

Bake in the preheated oven until no longer pink in the     center, 20 to 25 minutes.


----------



## HomeOnTheRange

Looks Great!!  Have you every tried grilling or smoking those?


----------



## Mike CHS

HomeOnTheRange said:


> Looks Great!!  Have you every tried grilling or smoking those?



I have cooked them on the smoker at a fairly high heat and they are good but they have a tendency to stick due to the ingredients so they have to be sprayed with oil or Pam.  Baking them avoids sprayed them with oil for a little healthier version.


----------



## Mike CHS

I threw together a Cumin Lamb dish this afternoon.  I don't have a recipe but cumin is a really good spice to use with lamb.

The ingredients:
garlic - chopped
cumin - I used a tablespoon
Sichuan pepper
cayenne pepper
salt to taste
rice wine or sherry
cubed lamb
pea pods
sliced onion
scallions (the white cooked with the sliced onion and the green added when the dish is done.
soy sauce
cilantro
a couple of anchovies or anchovy paste.  The anchovies only make a subtle change in the taste and I yet have anyone identify that they are in the dish.

I cook the onions with the garlic with a bit of butter till almost done then add the meat and cook till it's brown but don't over cooklightly brown.  I add the pea pods with a little water and cover to simmer till the pea pods are almost done then add the soy sauce, cilantro and anchovies and mix well.  Cook long enough that the anchovies melt if using whole ones or if using the paste, it's done as soon as it is mixed in.

Pea pods are lower carb than other peas (about half)


----------



## Mini Horses

Artichokes -- looking in a seed catalog saw the write up that says they are low carb & taste like potato (??) when cooked.

Since potato seems to be a no-no, anyone use these?  Taste?

Curious.  Yeah, I eat potatoes..


----------



## Mike CHS

I have never grown them but we love artichokes and usually cook them by steaming and using melted butter to dip the petals in.  I wouldn't think they would be a potato substitute but they are tasty. It's not something that is going to get you quickly full since you eat them one petal at a time and they are super nutritious and full of anti oxidants.

edit:  they have a nutty but sweet taste.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

We love artichokes!  But, try as I might, I can't imagine them being used as a potato substitute!  They are darn tasty though!


----------



## Mini Horses

Well, more specifically Jerusalem Artichoke.    And it's the root, rather than the green upper.   My bad.   Don't even know if they are in the same plant family.....maybe/maybe not.


Looks a lot like a piece of ginger.   Gurneys had them and they were listed in the potato section.  Raw, says they are crispy like a water chestnut.   7 calories per 100 gram serving.  

Sounds interesting.  LOL


----------



## Baymule

Jerusalem Artichokes are in the sunflower family.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Jerusalem Artichokes - ok, makes more sense now.


----------



## Mike CHS

This one is a keeper for me.  I started not to use the jalapenos because Teresa doesn't like real hot but I figured the cream cheese and heavy cream would tone them down (which they did).  Teresa also prefers pulled port to brisket so that's what I used.

*Loaded Keto Cauliflower Bowl*

*Yield:* 4 Servings

Ingredients

2 cups fresh cauliflower
3 tablespoons butter
¼ cup diced onion
¼ cup pickled jalapeno slices
2 cups cooked brisket
2 ounces cream cheese, softened
1 cup shredded sharp cheddar
¼ cup heavy cream
¼ cup cooked crumbled bacon
2 tablespoons sliced green onions

Instructions

Chop cauliflower into bite size pieces. Steam or cook via favorite method until fork tender and set side.
Set heat to medium and add butter, onion, and jalapeno slices to skillet. Saute until onions translucent and fragrant.
Reduce heat slightly and add cooked brisket [or choice of leftover beef/chicken] and cream cheese.If mixture begins to stick or cook too quickly, reduce heat a bit. Continue cooking until cream cheese is heated through and easily stirred.
Turn off heat. Add sharp cheddar, heavy cream and cauliflower. Stir mixture quickly until all cheeses are melted and fully combined.
Sprinkle with crumbled bacon, green onions. Serve warm.

Notes

Feel free to substitute chicken or other shredded beef as your meat.

I did not remove excess moisture from the cauliflower because I steamed it. The slight bit of added moisture from this is necessary to the dish. If you boil your cauliflower, you may find it helpful to remove part of the excess water by using a towel or cheesecloth but do not dry it out completely

In comparison, here are the macros for this recipe…all loaded up (these are per serving and the recipe yields about 4 servings of 1 cup each):

Calories: 329
Total Carbs: 5g
Fiber: 2g
Net Carbs: 3g
Protein: 18g
Fat: 27g


----------



## frustratedearthmother

That looks and sounds fantastic.  Will definitely put that on my list to try!


----------



## Mike CHS

Low Carb Venison steak

Teresa is going in to Franklin for a sleep study tonight so I made us some low carb Venison in a brown onion gravy.  I marinated the venison steaks in some soy sauce, Worcestershire Sauce, red wine vinegar, garlic, lemon juice and salt and pepper.  This also works well for lamb and goat and can also be changed a bit with some Dijon mustard.

I saute the onions in butter and when almost done, put a couple of table spoons of Almond Flour and stir till it turns a little brown.  Add some beef broth and stir till it starts to thicken, then slowly pour in the rest of the broth.  It turns out tender and very tasty.


----------



## Baymule

That looks yummy. Got lamb shank stew in the crock pot here. It’s cold and rainy. Good day for stew.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Looks great and definitely making me hungry!  We're going quick and easy - link sausage and sautéed cabbage.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

I made a version of a cauliflower rice bowl tonight - thanks to the inspiration of the Brisket Bowl above!

My version is loosely 

based on a recipe for a pulled pork bowl.  I used last night's left over pork loin, some avocado chunks, cheese, (small amount of) black beans and chopped cilantro.  Topped it with a dollop of sour cream.  Pretty tasty!


----------



## Mike CHS

That would get the taste buds going.


----------



## YourRabbitGirl

Oh wow thanks for these recipes! Just in time for the holidays! Yum! I also have a favorite low carb recipe and I got it from a recipe site. I tried it myself and loved it, so I thought I'd share it with you guys:

INGREDIENTS
4 large boneless, skinless chicken breasts (about 2 pounds)
Freshly ground black pepper
4 ounces thinly sliced Black Forest ham
4 ounces thinly sliced Gruyère cheese
1 tablespoon olive oil
Kosher salt

PREPARATION
1. Preheat oven to 400°F. Using a sharp knife, make an incision on thinner long side of chicken breast, cutting parallel through the breast but not all the way through. Season inside of chicken with pepper and stuff each with 1 oz. ham and 1 oz. cheese.
2. Transfer chicken to a rimmed baking sheet and rub all over with oil; season lightly with salt and pepper. Roast chicken until an instant-read thermometer inserted into thickest part of breast registers 165°F, 12–15 minutes. Let cool slightly before slicing.

Easy peasy, right?


----------



## Baymule

That sounds delicious. And I have plenty of chicken in the freezer!


----------



## Mike CHS

I followed the recipe as far as the ingredients but I'm not sure why the author made a simple recipe so hard to put together.  She cooked items individually and layered them only to mix them all together in the end.  I cooked the onions and mushrooms then cooked chopped cauliflower.  I didn't bother making the cauliflower rice but just loosely chopped it and sauteed till slightly brown.  Mix everything together and then transfer to a casserole dish and add the Mozzarella on top.  I changed the nutritional values because I added a can of sweet peas to the dish.


* Low-Carb Turkey Casserole with Mushrooms, Mozzarella, and Cauliflower Rice*

This Low-Carb Turkey Casserole with Mushrooms, Mozzarella, and Cauliflower Rice can be made with turkey or chicken.

*Yield* 8 servings 

*Prep Time* 45 minutes 

*Cook Time* 40 minutes 

*Total Time* 1 hour 25 minutes

Ingredients  

6 cups chopped cauliflower (see     notes)     
1 pound Crimini mushrooms, washed     and sliced     

4 cups cooked leftover turkey or     chicken     

1 onion, chopped     

2 T olive oil, divided (more or     less depending on your pan)     

1 tsp. dried thyme     

1 tsp. dried Poultry Seasoning     

salt and fresh-ground black pepper     to taste     

1 cup coarsely grated Mozzarella (or more)
Sauce Ingredients

1 cup sour cream     

1/2 cup mayo     

2 T Dijon mustard     

1/2 tsp. dried thyme     

1/2 tsp. dried Poultry seasoning     

1 cup grated Mozzarella     

1/4 cup coarsely grated Parmesan cheese 
Instructions

Spray a large glass or crockery     casserole dish with olive oil or non-stick spray.  (I used a     dish that was 10″ x 13″ but any size that’s close to that will     work.)     
Preheat oven to 375F/190C. 


Chop up enough cauliflower to make     6 cups of small cauliflower pieces. (Use frozen cauliflower rice if     you prefer, about 3-4 cups.)Then use a food processor with a steel     blade to pulse the cauliflower until it’s finely chopped, slightly     larger then kernels of rice.  (See the recipe for cauliflower     rice for more about how to do this.  You can also chop the     cauliflower by grating it on the side of a box grater.)
Wash the mushrooms and cut into thick half slices.
Dice the leftover turkey (or     chicken) into bite-sized pieces.     
Mix together the sour cream, mayo, Dijon mustard, 1/2 tsp each dried thyme and Poultry seasoning, 1 cup grated Mozzarella, and 1/4 cup Parmesan to make the thick sauce mixture. 
Heat 2 tsp. olive oil in a large non-stick frying pan and saute the mushrooms over medium-high heat until they release their liquid, all liquid evaporates, and mushrooms are starting to brown. 
Put mushrooms in the bottom of the casserole dish. 
Add about 2 tsp. more olive oil and saute the onions over medium-high heat until they are softened and starting to brown. 
Put onions over the mushrooms in the casserole dish. 
Heat another 2 tsp. of olive oil and add the finely-chopped cauliflower. 
Cook over medium-high heat, stirring often, until the cauliflower is starting to soften and barely brown, about 3-4 minutes (or slightly less for frozen cauliflower rice).
Add the 1 teaspoon each of dried     thyme and Poultry Seasoning and cook about 1 minute more.     
Season the cauliflower rice with a     little salt and fresh-ground black pepper; then put it into the     casserole dish over the mushrooms and onions.     
Put the diced turkey into the     casserole dish over the veggies and use a plastic spoon to combine     the ingredients right in the dish.  (You can do this in a bowl if     you prefer, but we were trying to get away without dirtying another     dish!)     
Spread the sauce mixture over the     top and then use the spoon to gently combine the ingredients with     the sauce, until the ingredients are well mixed into the sauce.     
Wipe off the sides of the casserole dish with a paper towel if needed.
Sprinkle with Mozzarella cheese     and bake uncovered until the casserole is starting to bubble and the     top is nicely browned, about 40 minutes.     
Let cool about 5 minutes; then cut into 8 servings and eat     while hot.     
Notes

You can also use about 3-4 cups frozen cauliflower rice for this recipe. The author used Crimini (Baby Bella) mushrooms.


----------



## Mike CHS

*Easy cauliflower with meatballs and marinara sauce.*

I've got to where I prefer cauliflower sauteed with a bit of olive oil and sliced extremely thin rather than steam it for cauliflower rice.  I added some Italian seasoning and crushed garlic.  After the cauliflower was done, I added some parmesan and mozzarella cheese.  The marinara sauce was commercial and the meatballs I had made and froze quite awhile ago.

Tasty and satisfying and I also made some pasta for Teresa to add some calories for her0.


----------



## Baymule

That sounds and looks good!


----------



## Mike CHS

We made a fairly low carb meal tonight with Lamb Chops, cabbage and some of our stewed tomatoes with corn.

The cabbage is made by spraying the "steaks" with olive oil, sprinkle some garlic salt and bake at 400 degrees.  The lamb chops had just a little salt and pepper and sprinkled just a bit of Balsamic Vinegar and placed under the broiler for a couple of minutes, turned and broiled for another couple of minutes.

I was going to post this on my Facebook page but there is relatively few farm related Friends.  I have been posting all of our lambing pictures on there also and I didn't think a lot of those folks would like seeing cooked lamb chops right after 20 or so lamb pictures.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Mike CHS said:


> I didn't think a lot of those folks would like seeing cooked lamb chops right after 20 or so lamb pictures.


Good point, lol!   But, that is one delicious looking plate.     (and the food looks pretty good too)


----------



## Baymule

I tried a new jalapeno popper recipe and it is the best I have ever made or eaten. We ate them all up, sorry, no pictures!   

12 fresh jalapenos
1 package (8 ounce) cream cheese, softened
1 1/2 cups shredded cheddar cheese
2 green onions, chopped
1/2 teaspoon onion powder
1/4 teaspoon salt
1/8 teaspoon garlic powder
6 slices crispy bacon, finely chopped
2 tablespoons parmesan cheese

Preheat oven to 375* F. Line a baking sheet with parchment paper or foil.

Cut each jalapeno in half lengthwise, remove ribs and seeds.

Combine cream cheese, 1 cup of shredded cheddar cheese, green onions, onion powder, salt and garlic powder in a medium bowl. Stir in bacon, fill each jalapeno half with mixture. Sprinkle with remaining cheddar cheese and place on baking sheet. Bake 10-12 minutes or until cheese is melted. 

Calories 110 Total fat 10g Carbs 2g Net Carbs 2g Protein 4g

unfortunately it does not specify what constitutes a serving. Surely they don't mean ONE popper? Who the he// could eat just ONE? We ate 8 each along with a couple of tacos. ONE? Just ONE??? Aw, he// NO! We scarfed up the leftovers for brunch. LOL LOL


----------



## Baymule

The picture in the recipe book looked so good, that BJ tried to lift one off the page to eat it.  And he had eye surgery for THIS?


----------



## Mike CHS

That sounds great.  I looked up a couple of recipes and both had a serving size of one popper.    Not likely here.


----------



## Campbelden

If anyone wants a low-carb topping for their dessert (including those delicious sounding blueberry muffins mentioned earlier), I found this excellent keto whipped cream recipe online a couple of months ago. It's a real game-changer! All the luxury of a sweet with none of the guilt.


----------



## Ridgetop

Where is the recipe?


----------

